# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  دفء البوح...مساحة حرة لنا..!

## سلمى البنا

*بوح من القلب
دفء البوح 
صدقه 
نقائه
صفائه
بوح 
بقوته
بعذوبته
بقسوته
بندرته
لكنه طليق 
حر ...
دع قلمك يخبر الاوراق عن مشاعرك
دع قلبك يبوح بلا قيود بلا حدود
غير الصدق والاخلاص

لتكن هذه المساحة لارسال اى رسالة تريد ان ترسلها
لاى كائن كان
حتى لنفسك

فقط دع قلمك يتكلم عنك
بشرط الاختصار والصدق


اتمنى  ان تشاركونا جميعا

تحياتى للجميع 
سلمى*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*تعالوا نغزل ثوبا للصداقة يقينا برد الشتاء القادم!!!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## سلمى البنا

قذائف شوقية....!!!

اخترقتنى هذا المساء................

ومن وقتها ....

ودخان القذيفة يواصل ارتفاعه للقمر ....


هل وصلتك نكهته الدمعية....

----------


## سلمى البنا

احاول التلهى عن الفراق 
بصخب الحياة من حولى 

ولكنك تعود كهذه الرصاصات 
مفاجئا لى فى كل اللحظات.....!!


هل تدرى كم هى قوة الرصاصة المنطلقة هكذا من ابعد الاماكن قربا الى اقربها بعدا............؟!!!!!!!

----------


## اسامة يس

اولا احيك يا اختي الفاضلة سلمى على فكرة الموضوع ...........

حاول مرارا التحدث بصدق مع الآخرين ولما اشتد به اليأس وضع مرآة أمامه وتحدث .....................

عندما اصطدمت به الرصاصة لم يلتفت بل ظل متماسكا فالهدف اسمى من الوقوف .........

عندما جن عليه الليل لم ينتظر حبيبته ولم ينظر الى القمر فلقد مات القمر بموتها ......

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله

"خاطره مهداة لصاحبة الموضوع"

البدر اكثر اشراقا
وليل سعيد..
عجبا!!
مالى اراه بسّاما 
كان بالامس قاتما 
متجهما
اتكون ذاتى ؟!!
إنها لا تحمل نفس الملامح
ولا ترتدى نفس اللون الباهت
لكن...
صورتى..
نفس الحلم..
ونفس الامل..
صدقتها واحببتها 
ونسيت من فرحتى بليلى الجديد الجديد
وثوبى المزين بزهرات الربيع الراقصة
أن اقول لها...
شكرا

شكرا يا سلمى البنا على هذه الفكره الرائعه
حرية.. لا قيود ولا شروط ولا حدود
فقط من انت 
دعوة مفتوحة للجميع.. تعال وشارك فى هذا البوح العطر

----------


## مصراوى

لا تيأس أيها النقى
لا تيأس
يوما ما سيأتى أخر ....... يفهمك

تحياتى وتقديرى لكِ أختى الفاضله

----------


## سلمى البنا

الفاضل الكريم اسامة يس
شكرا لمرورك هنا وتمنياتى ان تمرر بوحك هنا عله يجد المتنفس


تحياتى ايها القدير

----------


## سلمى البنا

فواصل ..
  الجميع هنا لا يكادون يفقهون قولى..
  من له ان يلتحف صدقى؟؟
  قريبا سأضطر لتحطيم…….؟!
  جنون أن ينتظمون فى حياتهم..!
  صداقتى كل يوم تكسر….
  أريد أن يحزن أحدهم معى..!
  أُفضل أن أتهم نفسى بالضعف الآن على ان يوجهون لى هذا الاتهام بعد ذلك..!
  أريد أن أرتب حياتى أكثر بدلا من قولى أن الأيام تمر سريعا ..!
  تجميل العالم لكى نعيش فيه..أم أن نعيش فى عالم لكى نجمله..؟!؟1
  فى الربيع يموت النخيل..؟!
  تعزلنى لوحاتى عن حياتهم..!

----------


## سلمى البنا

الفاضلة الغالية ميادة

شكراا لك انت ايتها النقية على نثرك الجميل
واهداءه لى!!!:9: ::(: 

صديقتى واختى فى الله 
كل التحية والامتنان لك 
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## اسامة يس

حقيقة اجد قلما مبدعا وموهبة حقيقية ....... تتمثل في قلمك يا اختي سلمى ......

0000+ 000000= كرامة انسان
كرامتي أنا في بلد القانون ..
صفر لا بل مليون صفر ومليون ..
في الليل هاجمت الخفافيش بيتي ..
وحطمت الزجاج وحطمت الانسانية 
00000_ 00000 = 00000
لا بل يساوي كرامتي 
التي اغتالها الأشاوس المغاوير ..

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
ما أقسى شنق الأحرفِ المتعَبة فوق سطورِ الألم . .
ما أقسى خروج الروحِ من جسدِ الكلمات     . .
ما أقسى أن نكتب كلماتٍ ميتة . .
و نمضغ ألفاظاً ميتة . .
و نحلم أحلاماً ميتة . .

ما أقسى أن نحارب طواحين الهواء بأسيافٍ مرهَقة . .
و ندفع طيور الظلامِ  بأيدِ مرتعشة . .
و نبحث عن أملِ بين الدروبِ المظلمة .



أختي المبدعة سلمى البنا

وافر الشكر لكِ على اتاحة هذه المساحة لنا للتعبير عن مكنون مشاعرنا

دمتِ مبدعة و لكِ أطيب تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## الجنرال

الأخت الفاضلة سلمى . في البداية انا عضو جديد اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي سأعود باذن الله لأتنفس فيه بحرية ... وأسكب فيه ما بداخلي .

----------


## سلمى البنا

ضوء الشمس غدا قد يحمل معه 
سحر اللحظة الاكثر سحرا فى الحياة


ولماذا الانتظار غدا فليرسله اليوم ضوء القمر الرقيق


سانتظر هذه اللحظة السحرية دوما 

فلتعشها معى وافرشها لى من تلك الالوان المحببة لنفسى

كى تمحى المخاوف تماما من قلبى



فقط كن معى...............!

----------


## سلمى البنا

رحلت ايها الحبيب
ووعدت ان يبقى منك الصديق.......؟!!

اقبل الليل ايها البعيد....
فيا هدى الحيران فى ليل الضنى اين انت.....الان...؟؟

بل اين انا؟؟؟


انساك يا سلام ..
انساك ده كلام...
اهو ده اللى مش ممكن ابدا ولا افكر فيه ابدا
احب تانى ليه واعمل فى حبك ايه....
ده مستحيل شوقى يميل ويحب يوم غيرك ابدا ابدا 



ام كلثوم اليلة رافقنى صوتها الى منتهى ألمى...
علها تصل بك الى مااعنيه..!!

ارجوك...لاتدعنى اسامر وحدتى....!!


مابال الصداقة من بعد حب اسطورى.....؟؟


28/4/2003

----------


## ميادة

واستصرخ صمت الضمير الأسير ليلة " بالحق أفلا تنطق؟!!"
همست له بالحقيقة...
اسكتته ا للابد...

----------


## te3mah

كُسر القلم في يدي
ولم يعد له في الكتاب مكان
لم يعد يأبه بالسطور المتكسرة
أو حتى بأطراف البنان
والمزولة تنثر رمالها
لتعلن نهاية الزمان
زماني أنا قد رحل
وترك لي بقايا أحزان
تقتلني كل ليلة 
وتتركني دامية الأجفان
لتعود في الغد دائما 
أقسى مما في الإمكان

----------


## سلمى البنا

*اتبع حلمك 
استمع لدفء الحب
استمتع بلحظتك
قوى ايمانك

وانطلق فى جوف الحياة...!!*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك
الحكمة الجديدة
الوقت حتما سوف يلتهمنا حتى لو التهمناه...!*

----------


## سلمى البنا

الوقت يؤكد لى يويميا
انه
لا البعد عنه يرحينى...
ولا الاقتراب اظنه يطمئننى..!!!

----------


## سلمى البنا

الى كل من يشرفنى بالحضور هنا
الى كل من يفتح لقلبه الاوراق والدفاتر


هنا المكان زاخر بالدفء والعطاء والمودة


دمتم جميعا بكل الحب والاحترام والمحبة



تحياتى المعطرة
سلمى ::  ::  ::

----------


## اسامة يس

في داخل نفسي اغوص لعلي اصل الى شيئ فتلاطمني الأمواج ..
فأغرق ولا اجد من ينشلني إلى البر ...............

انظر في المرآة اتسمر امام الشعر الأبيض الذي اشتعلت رأسي به أدقق النظر لا ابالي فقط اكسرها واستمتع بصوت الزجاج المنهمر ........

----------


## سلمى البنا

اقسى شىء
 ان ترى الحب بين يديك...وتكذبه حتى يصفعك على جدار قلبك..!
ان يحبك احدهم ولا تزال وحدتك تصرخ ....فى الليل..!
ان تشتاق ...ولمجرد انك تريد ان تحتاج الى احدهم ويحتاجك ..!!

هكذا هى الدنيا ....عليك ان تتعلم لغتها قبل ان تشرع فى فهم قواميسها..!

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
 ( أنيـن خلـف جـدار الصمـت ) 

عندما تحين اللحظة الأخيرة . . 
عندما يصبح الفراق هو كل ما تبقى لنا . . 
عندما يصبح رحيلنا قدراً . .  
فلنرحل صامتين 
فالصمت ليس عجزاً دائماً 

فلنكن أقوياء عند الفراق . .
فلنكن أقوى من الفراق . . 
فلنتحدى الفراق بصمتنا . . 
و لنجعل الصمت آخر ذكرياتنا 



*

----------


## حلا

*فلنكن أقوياء عند الفراق . .
فلنكن أقوى من الفراق . . 
فلنتحدى الفراق بصمتنا . . 
و لنجعل الصمت آخر ذكرياتنا* 
*
كانت تلك كلماتي أنا ولكني اليوم أعترف، الآن أعترف، صراخ الصمت في داخلي ياسيدي قد أحال حياتي إلى جحيم.

أهكذا سأنتهي ، سأموت عشقاً دونما علم أحد؟ سأموت عشقاً !!!!!!*

----------


## دانة الكويت

حبيبتي سلمـــى
مشكووووووره على الفكره الرائعه  :: 

وانشالله مشاركتي البسيطه تعجبكم :

الحب اختيار
ولقد اخترتك بكل اقتدار .. ودون تردد

اني اعلن لنفسي .. ولكل خليه من خلايا جسدي
اني احبك محبة لن تنتهي

خذني اليك .. وقيدني بيديك
واحملني رمش في عينيك

فقد وهبتك ذاتي
وكل ما احمـــــل من شتاتـــــي

فإن قبلت عرضي فاني قد ولدت من جديد
وان رفضت ما اريد
فأرجو ان تصلي علي بعد توقف القلب عن طلب المزيد

----------


## سلمى البنا

اسلام شمس الدين
حلا
دانة الكويت
نورتم المكان...شرف لى حضوركم هنا

لا تطيلوا الغياب
زورونا كل يوم مرة ...حرام تنسونا بالمرة..!!


تحياتى ومودتى واحترامى للجميع!!!

سلمى

----------


## حلا

*ربما أكون قادرة على حبس كلماتي كلها، ربما أكون قادرة على  ذبح  مشاعري وأحاسيسي،،،، ولكن إحساس واحد فقط... يتلخص في كلمة  تتمرد دائماً علي وتفر مني إليك..  

اشتقت لك...اشتقت لك...اشتقت لك*

----------


## ميادة

لم يدرك زندك دفء نيرانى حين تهب عواصفك الثلجية قط....
فلنقاسى الآن سويا برد الشتاء.....

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أحبـك . .**
عندما أقولها أشعر أن السما تمطر ورودا . . 
و أن البحر الثائر يفيض رقة و عذوبة . . 
و أن السحب أقصر من أن ترتفع بهاماتها لمعانقتي . . 

أحبـك . .
عنما أقولها يسكن القمر نافذتي  . . 
و تشدو العصافير على أغصان حديقتي . . 
و تتسلل الأحلام بهدوءِ لتحتل وسادتي .

أحبـك . .
عندما أقولها . .
 أشعر أنني لا زلتُ على قيدِ الحياة .


إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## سلمى البنا

التقاط:
حلم بالربيع القادم...
صورة :
لم نزل فى الخريف
كاميرا:
صيفية للغاية

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
لا تقتلي ذاك العصفور الصغيرالذي يحلق بنا في سماء الحب . .
فقط أكسري جناحيه . . امنعيه من الطيران . . ضعيه في قفصٍ جليدي الأسوار . . دعيه يرقد حسيراً مهزوماً بداخلنا لا يقوى على الحراك .
لا تباعدي بين أيدينا . .
فقط  اجعلي البرودة تسري في عروقنا فتجعل من تلامس أصابعنا روتيناً مملاً نسعى للتخلص منه . 
لا تضعي حواجزاً من الصمت بيننا . .
فقط انزعي من الكلمات روحاً كنا نحيا بها . . اجعليها كلماتٍ ميتةً نتمنى لو لم ننطق بها .
حينئذٍ . . ستشعرين بلذة النصر . .
ستشعرين بقدرتكِ على التحدي . .
ستشعرين أنكِ حققتي الفوز . 
_لكنه فوزٌ بطعم الهزيمة . .
فلحظة إعلان الفوز . . هي لحظة إنكسار الحلم ؛ هي لحظة انهزام الحب  .  
فهنيئاً لكِ بالهزيمة . .
وهنيئاً لي بالهزيمة_. .
فلعبة التحدي . .
_لم تعرف بعد معنى ( الانتصار ) .



من نص ( لعيـة التحـدي )
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أحب أن أشارك معكم ببعض الكلمات البسيطة..
وأتمنى أن تقبلوا مشاركتي..
.. .. .. .. .. .. ..
انتظرته طويلا 
لكنه لم يفِ بوعده لي..
قال لي يوما أنه سيعود .. 
ليكون ملكي..
وملك كل المسلمين..
قال لي قريبا سأنتصر على الغادرين..
وسأفتح أبوابي 
لأمنح التوبة للتائبين..
وسأرفع رايات النصر
 مزهوالنفس رافع  الجبين..
وسأمحو العار والذل عن كل الخاضعين..
ولكن..
 طال انتظاري
  وهاقد مرت الأيام والسنين..
فمتى سيفي الأقصى بوعده..؟؟
ومتى يا وطني سيحرر ترابك العاشقين..؟؟

----------


## سلمى البنا

اسلام شمس الدين 
شكرا لتواجدك الدائم فى دفء البوح ....تظلل المكان بحضورك
ممتنة لك
جنان الفردوس 
مرحبا بك وبمشاركاتك لا تحرمينا منها ابدا ومن حضورك البهى ..
لك تحياتى الخالصة
سلمى البنا

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
كم ظلمنا كلمة ( الرحيل ) . . كم تحاملنا عليها . . كم حملناها ما لا ذنب لها فيه . .
فلم يكون الرحيل يوماً هو مبعث حزننا و مصدر آلامنا
فليس رحيلنا ما يحزننا بقدر ما تحزننا ذكرى اللحظات السعيدة التي سبقت الرحيل . .
أو بقدر تذكرنا لأشخاصٍ أحببناهم أو أماكن ارتبطنا بها . .
أو بقدر ما يحزننا إحساسنا بالندم على لحظات سعادة فرطنا في اقتنائها قبل أن يداهمنا الرحيل

و تبقى دائماً ذكرياتنا في كل مكان أحببناه و بجوار كل إنسانِ أحببناه هي أقسى ما في الرحيل من مشاعر
ويبقى دائماً ( الرحيل ) بريئاً من كل جراحنا و أحزاننا و آلامنا

فيا أيها الرحيل . .
ألهمنا الله الصبر عليك
و ألهمك الصبر علينا



من نص ( خواطر ما قبل الرحيل )
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## ميادة

*
أحبك...
نفحات من عبيرى لم تستنشق
أحبك...
جدائلى البكر المعصبة لم تنقض
احبك...
لغتى وحروف مبتكرة لم تقرأ

"أما للهوى نهى عليك ولا أمر؟"*

----------


## خالد المصرى

*


تحياتى عزيزتى سلمى على هذه الفكرة الرائعة 

تحياتى لك ..وتحياتى لكل الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل .




من بين ظلام الليل يبزغ ضوء الفجر 
ورغم بكاء السطور ونحيب الكلمات ورثاء الحروف لابد لنا 
دوما من تنسم استنارة الدروب  والمرافئ 

خالد المصرى*

----------


## حلا

*أي قدر هذا الذي قذفك في طريقي،، كيف ارتضيتك حبيباً،،كيف قبلت بأن أسلمك مفاتيح قلبي..
انا لست لك، إرحل عني، أحتاج للحظة صفاء مع نفسي، سئمت الصراع الذي وضعني فيه حبك.............. ولكن لاتنسى أني سأظل أحبك.*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

عندما تقسو الأيام علينا..حتى لا نجد ملجأ إلا البكاء..فيعلو نحيبنا..
عندما تزداد جراحنا.. ولا نجد من يطيبها .. فتئن قلوبنا..
عندما نمسك بأقلامنا ..فتمنعنا دموعنا..
عندها نتخلى عن كبريائنا وغرورنا.. ونذهب إلى من فارقناه .. لنعتذر إليه.. مقدمين بين يديه باقة من الأزهار..

----------


## حلا

*حلّ المساء
أخشى الذهاب إلى النوم، أخشى أن يقدم لي النوم يوم آخر لاأجدك فيه..
ولاأحتمل البقاء مستيقضة أيضاً في يوم أنت لست فيه !*

----------


## سلمى البنا

مفاجآتك لى عندما تزداد تصبح كالعادة

فضلا حاول اختيار اكثر الاشياء جنونا..
فانا افضل الجنون فى الحب حتى لا اشعر بقسوة الزمن...!!

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
لو كان للشوقِ قلبٌ . .
لانتحر ألف مرةِ - ندماً - على أسوارِ عذاباتنا


*

----------


## حلا

*تقول بأنك تشتاق لي حينما أبتعد عنك؟ شوقي أنا إليك لايغادرني حتى وأنت معي.

حبيبي سكن الشوق فيّ وماعاد يعرف غيري.*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
لم يخلو الحب أبداً من الأنانية . . من حب التملك . . من الرغبة في الامتلاك
تلك إحدى شرائع الحب الثابتة 
فأنا كنت أريدك لي وحدي
و أنتِ كنتِ تريدينني لكِ وحدك
سألتني أن أهجرَ أرضَ البشرِ لأبحرَ عبر محيطات عينيكِ
و سألتك أن تمزقي خارطة الكونِ فأصبح أنا وحدي خارطتك
و نسينا أننا لسنا سوى قطرتين في بحرِ من الأمواج البشرية



من نص بعنوان ( انهيارات الحلم المهزوم )
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## سلمى البنا

[ALIGN=CENTER]انتبه حرارة اشواقى اليوم زادت كما لم اتوقعها...!!
يومين ثلاثة ...اتشتاقنى؟

افتقدك واحتاجك بشدة[/ALIGN]

----------


## سلمى البنا

*انتبه حرارة اشواقى اليوم زادت كما لم اتوقعها...!!
يومين ثلاثة ...اتشتاقنى؟

افتقدك واحتاجك بشدة*

----------


## shody20

أولا أشكرك الأخت المبدعة سلمى على موضوعك الرائع..و بناء عليه أهديك هذه الكلمات..
كلمات و حروف تحكي و تتنفس...تحمل معها أعماق أنفس
كلمات أبت أن تبقى ..خافت أن تعنس...
فانفجرت .... خرجت من صمتها...يا ليتنا ندرس..
 و بالطبع أشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع ببديع كلماته...لقد ترددت كثيراً أن أكنب هنا مع وجود هذه الأقلام المبدعة...فقلمي لا يزال طفلاً...و لكن لن يكبر اذا كتمته..

----------


## shody20

لكل منا وقع لقدمه...و لكن الى ماذا آل؟
أهو مجرد صوت يسبح في بحر الى المجهول....
قد يكون له دوي يسمع صداه بعض أو كل... يترك آثاراً على الظريق...ينير الظلام..
يسير على هديه حتى من لم يسمعه...
و قد يكون تائها...خائفا...كمن يسير على أطراف أصابعه..لا تعرف ما قدمه في دنياه..
و قد يكون له دوي بدون آثار...كمن يسير على رؤوس البشر..فلا تسمع منه الا تحطم العظام..

ليس كافياً أن نسير فحسب...و لكن يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا ..الى ماذا آل و قع أقدامنا

----------


## ميادة

*أفكارنا أجنة..
إلى وليد يكبر أمامنا نحبه .. نبذل له .. لنفارقه يوما....
او الى اجهاض مبكر....
وما اقسى وأد فكرة!!*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
قد نفقد كل ما نملك . .
لكن . .
يتبقى لنا الحلم

فماذا يتبقى لنا إن ضاع الحلم ؟!

*

----------


## ميادة

*ويأتي الغروب...
اقف على حافة يومى...اجنى حصاده
هشيم هشيم...
اذوب والشمس...نتساقط سويا...توشك الروح ان تهوى مع انزلاق القدم...لولا النداء
الله أكبر..الله أكبر
لا إله الا الله
لحظات وأعود لأجد عالما أكثر اشراقا رغم خلو الافق إلا من وليد يتشبث بالبقاء
وأمل فى العودة...*

----------


## سلمى البنا

الاحباء فى الله
كل من خط قلبه هنا سطرا
وحفر قلمه فينا كلمة
لكم ايها الاحبة الدافئون كل المحبة والود والاحرتام والامتنان
لاقصى الحدوود
فبكم ومنكم واليكم سيستمر هذا الموضوع ولنثريه دوما بتلك العبارات الجميلة منكم

لكم تحياتى 
وكل رمضان ونحن الى الله اقرببب باذن الله تعالى
سلمى

----------


## سلمى البنا

خير القلوب
من صبر وعذر

----------


## fjr

المبدعة /سلمى البنا
أسعدني كثيراً أن تكون أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى هي عبر  
.
.
.

((( دفء البوح...مساحة حرة لنا )))
.
.
.
فكم هو جميل 
.
.
.
والأجمل أن يقودنا هذا المارد الى مانحن فيه 
.
.
.
فالحب لايكفي ياسلمى لهذا الشوق
.
.
.
وإن اتجهنا الى ليل آخر فلن يكون العالم كافياً  ياسلمى
.
.
.
ولكي من المحبه ماتشأين /ولكن/هل يكفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
.
.
والذي أعلمه أنه لالالالا...لايكفي !!!!
.
.
.
.تحياتي
.
.
.
فجر

----------


## الغريب

*


سنفعل ..

ايتها الفتاه

ونحاول ان نبوح

ولو بكلمة من ايلاذة ..حياتنا

وافكارنا

مع شكري لك*

----------


## BLUE MAGIC

سلام عليكم 

هنالك كنت واقفة عاجزة عن الحراك
هنالك وقفت ودمعي يسسل من حسرتي 
هنالك رايت دم يختلط بالتراب 
فسطقت على الارض والغصة تذبحني وكيف لا وانا انظر الى شاب يزف 
شاب يزف بملابس زاهية اللون قد تلونة من شرف وعزة وكرامة 
شاب ما كان يجب ان يزف بسنه هذا
شاب اشعرني بحرقة على نفسي 
وكيف لا 
فقد جعلني كالمجنونة الطم وجهي بالتراب واصرخ يالاهي ارحمني برحمتك 
وكيف لا 
ها هو ابني يزف الى قبره بدم من رصاصة العدو الاحمق
اللهم تقبل مني هذا القربان 

ام الشهيد 

مع تحياتي 
ختكم BLUE MAGIC

----------


## سلمى البنا

دعاء فى هذه اليالى المباركة
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر
"يا من اظهر الجميل وستر على القبيح ولو يؤاخذ بالجديرة ولم يهتك يا عظيم العفووالصفح 
يا صاحب كل نجوى ويامنتهى كل شكوى
ويا مبدىء النعم قبل استحقاقها يارباه وياسيداه ويا امنيتاه ويا غاية رغبتاه ويا غوثاه انت الغياث فى الشدة وانت الانيس فى الوحدة وانت الملجأ فى الكربة وانت العدة حين لا عده انقطع الرجاء الا منك وخابت الامال الا فيك وسدت الطرق الا اليك يا عليم بالجملة وغنى عن التفصيل

----------


## د. سلطان

*سمراء يوم تقول كل جوارحي***** خدر يدغــــدغه الحــــديث الأسمر 
اللون لون الفجرفي كلماتـــها  *****  والطعم ، وا خجل البلاغة سكر
تسبح كل الدروب إلى ضفة المتعبين
فأحمل شكل اغترابي
وألقي به فوق حلم سجين
ويقتلني الشوق بين عيونك . يا وطنا ! في هواه..
تسافر أحلام طفل وشاعر
وترحل أشواق قلب جريح مكابر
أنا .. من عيونك ينبع صوتي 
وبين يديك تطيب حياتي
ويشرق صوتي 
وخلف هواك ..
يسافر قلبي الصغير المهاجر
وأشتاق ... أشتاق..
أحمل كل نبوءات قلبي 
لألقي بها في خيال غريب مسافر
تعال معي كي نطوّف بين الزواريب علّ القمر
يمنّ علينا بهمس رقيق وبعض فكر
تعال معي كي نعيد إلى الموت معنى الحياة 
ونرسم للبائسين طريق النجاة..
شكرا لك أختي العزيزة سلمى على إتاحة الفرصة لنا لمشاركتك هذا البوح ..
وإلى اللقاء دائما على شرفات الإبداع
ودمت*

----------


## حلا

*لاأدري لماذا لايستطيع عقلك أن يعي أن مثلي لايمكن أن تدوس على كبريائها من أجل رجل.
أحببت يوماً أن أكون حبيبتك فمنحتك كلي، فضننت أني أمتك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## حلا

*أن يسلم المرء منا لأمر واقع لايعني أن نستسلم لكل ما يصيبنا ونرضى بالرضوخ له، غير واقعك، انفضه عنك ، ماذا تنتظر، عداد العمر لن يتوقف ولن ينتظر الساعة التي سيشفق فيها الغير عليك.*

----------


## سلمى البنا

احبائى فى الله تواصلكم يزيدنى تمسكا بالموضوع هنا

تمنياتى بمزيد من التواصل  واعذروا غيابى المتواصل
ولكن ما باليد حيلة
لكم جميعااا
كل الدفء والمودة

سلمى البنا

----------


## سلمى البنا

وعللى جرى من مراسيلك عللى جرى
وامسح دموعى فى منديلى عللى جرى 
بس اما تيجى وانا احكيلك عللى جرى

متغربين احنا ..متغربين احنا
تجرى السنين واحنا

...........................
الحب دوبنا توهنا وتوّهنا
وتاهت المراسيل بين النهار والليل مفضلش غير دمعة مرسومة فى المناديل
بس اما تيجى وانا احكيلك عللى جرى وامسح دموعى فى منديلك عللى جرىىى


جاء صوت صابر الرباعى واصالة معبرا عما جال فى خاطرى هذا المساء

----------


## الغريب

لا اعرف لماذا

يقول الواقع انها ذهبت

ولا بد ان تذهب

ولابد من النهاية

ولكن قلبي يقول

احبها

----------


## م. بسمة

*ماذا بعد أن تفقد الدنيا قيمتها في أعين من عاش فيها..
ماذا بعد أن نشعر أن لا مـتاع ولا استـمتاع بما فيــها..
ومـاذا تعــــني لـنا دروبها إذا بـها كـنا تـيِّـهّ..
ومـاذا تعــــني حياتنا بدون الكـرامة حتى نقضيها..
فـما هي إلا دنـيا تفـنى ويفـنى كـل مـن فـــيها*


تحياتي لكل المشاركين ::

----------


## حلا

*سيظل عشقك في دمي
قلبي إليك سينتمي 
يوماً سيخبرك الهوى
أني زرعتك في دمي*

----------


## سلمى البنا

اكثر الاشياء جمالا فى هذا العالم 
لا تُرى او تُسمع

فقط قلبك يشعر بهاا...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## سلمى البنا

لا تنظر لقلبٍ يحب قلبا اخر
تأمل الى ذلك القلب الذى يحب كل القلوب...


ستحبه كل القلوب

----------


## حلا

*دع عنك لومي فإن اللوم إغراء
وداوني بالتي كانت هي.........*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
بدأنا نعزف أول ألحان الحب . . 
توهمنا أن الكون سيتوقف عن الحركة ليسمع لنا . . 
و أن البلابل ستغادر أعشاشها لتشاركنا الغناء . . 
و أن الأشجار ستتمايل طرباً لشدونا . . 
انتظرنا أن يسكن القمر جزيرتنا . . 
فلم يجئ
و أن تمطر السماء وروداً . . 
فلم تمطر
و أن تكتسي الصحراء بالخضرةِ . . 
فحاصرتنا صّفرتها 
انتظرنا . . و انتظرنا . . و انتظرنا
و نسينا أن هناك بيوتاً غير ( بيوتِ ) الشعر الخضراء
و ألواناً غير الأبيضِ و الأسود
و حروفاً غير الحاءِ و الباء
نسينا في نشوةِ الحلم . .
أن الأقدار لا تأبهُ بالأحـلام 


إسلام شمس الدين
*

----------


## حلا

*فتشت عن دور لي في تلك المسرحية، فلم أجد فيها مايناسبني، لهذا أنا راحلة، تمنيت أن أظل بقربك، ولكنك لن ترضى لي أبداً أن أعيش دوراً لاأجيد تمثيله أليس كذلك؟*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
حاولت ترتيب مكتبي المبعثرة أوراقه منذ شهور ...
لمحت حروف اسمي بين سطورإحدى الصحف القديمة ، تناولتها باهتمام ... 
طالعت اسمي يتصدرالنعي بحروفٍ بارزة ، اعترتني الدهشة ...
و هل يموت الموتى ؟!!


إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*هل انت عائد يا زمن الوحدة؟؟؟؟!!!


نسيت ؟..ما نسيتت
هويت بعدك؟..ماهويت


...............................................!!!  !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## حلا

*الحب يعني أن تغلق جميع أبواب الرحمة في وجه من تحب، للتتركه يختنق! هذا هو الحب؟
عجبي من مثل هذا الحب!*

----------


## *^قسوة غربتي^*

*سيدتي
سلمى 

ربما هو الغموض المحمود اليوم بساحات الورق ..!
سيبقى السؤال منتظراً ..
على محطات الأفكار 
ينوح بآهات الأقنعة بأرض الأطــلال 
توقفي على شاطئ البحر 
وترقبي شباك كل غواص لعلكِ تدركِ سر المقال ..! 



أختــي سلمى ..
شاكراً لبياض قلبك .. وحسن أختيارك ،،، 

ولي عوده في وقت لاحق ،،
لكي يخامر حرفي ... نبع من وجداني  ،،،
دمتِ في خير ،،،*

----------


## الحب النضار

اختي العزيزة سلمى :54:
كلمات جميلة جدا..  :: 
ولكن ماذا يفعل من لا يتسطيع وصف مكنون نفسه.. 
او تفسيره:confused::confused:

:85: :85: :85: :85: :85:
:85: :85:
:85: :85: :85:
:150:
:132: :132:
:132:

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أيها الألم الصادحً بين ضلوعي . .
رفقاً . .
فما أنا إلا بشرٌ !

*

----------


## ميادة

*بعد طول غياب اعود لمنتداى الحبيب ولحنن رقيق يتردد فى أذنى:

واعود..
اعود لطاولتى
لاشيء معى
لا لا
لا شيء معى إلا كلمات.....

كلمات ليست كالكلمات.....

فهل لكلماتى ان تجد من جديد مكانا وان تكمل الدرب الذى بدأناه سويا؟؟
لا أدرى ولكن ما أعلمه يقينا لأنى اشتقت .. واشتقت .. واشتقت لكم*

----------


## سلمى البنا

عدت ولكن بلا طعم يا جرح الزمان
عدت وقد اكون غير مرحب بى

على اى حال شكرا لوجودك هنا

----------


## *^قسوة غربتي^*

*
أعود من جديد .. ليتجدد العهد 

لأهمس اليكِ .. أعذب البوح

أذكريني كلّما لاحت الشمس

وبدأ القمر بالأشراق ..

وكلما رقصت الأوراق 

عيناك شاطئان أرتاح اليهما بعد رحلاتي 

فعندما أراك .. أشتاق للطبيعة ..

وعندما أرى الطبيعة

أشتاق اليك..*

----------


## الطيب

الاخت الكريمه
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري لابداعكم الرفيع
اسمحي لي ان اجد لنفسي مكانا ولو ضئيل بين بوحكم
مع اطيب امنياتي

*******

اكتملت   إن في الكمال نهاية
اصل الحكاية    ان البداية في النهاية

----------


## حلا

*معدل القلق والخوف آخذ في الارتفاع، أحاول أن أتأقلم على فكرة أنك لن تكون معي بعد اليوم، أدعي بأني قد أزلتك من حياتي وبأني قادرة على المضي لوحدي دونك، 

دون وجودي في الحياة هل سيكون لي وجود، لا أدري

أحن لوجودك، لقربك، لصوتك يأخذني حيث الدفء والحنان.*

----------


## حلا

*معدل القلق والخوف آخذ في الارتفاع، أحاول أن أتأقلم على فكرة أنك لن تكون معي بعد اليوم، أدعي بأني قد أزلتك من حياتي وبأني قادرة على المضي لوحدي دونك، 

دون وجودي في الحياة هل سيكون لي وجود، لا أدري

أحن لوجودك، لقربك، لصوتك يأخذني حيث الدفء والحنان

اسمح لي بكلمة أخيرة، ألاتجيد أن تكون موجوداً دون أن أطلب أنا منك ذلك!*

----------


## الطيب

ربما تدركي من اكون00ربما
لكنني لست الربيع
ربما اكون عطره
قطرة ندا تداعب سوسنة
تدركي ان ليلي بلا قمر
لكن شمسي قد تكون لكي القدر
امازلتي تحلمين ان يكون لنا قمر00ربما00ربما

----------


## حلا

*كيف لي أن أشعر بالأمان وأنا أعلم أنك تضعني على أطراف قلبك؟*

----------


## حلا

*تقول لي: أغار عليك

فأغضب 

أقول لك: أغار عليك

فتضحك

لماذا أغضب، وأنت تضحك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## carawan

أحس بأني اذا فتحت ذراعي للحياه.......صلبت
و أن النار تأكل مني .........كل ما احببت
                      اذا اطفأتها مت
                      اذا ابقيتها مت
يخطئني الموت و يسلمني للحصار
أتوقاه لأدور بفلك الاعصار
                       فالحب صار
                     و الموت صار
               اعز ما في زمن الانفجار
فالحب في الزمن الموغل في وحشته......اانتحار
والموت لو داعب عيني في احلام اليقظه...انتصار
                           فياللعار

----------


## carawan

هل أبكي بدموع فوسفوريه
حتي ترينني في الليل
و تعرفي أني........اتألم

----------


## حلا

*أشعر بأن الليل أكثر حناناً علي من النهار
كيف أحب النهار وأنا فيه أضيع،
 أضيع من نفسي ومنك ومن كل مايمثلني.*

----------


## سلمى البنا

زقزقة العصافير 
تحتاج ابال هادىء 
وقلب صافٍ
وروح هائمة 
حتى تترجم  كلماتا..!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## سلمى البنا

أطفأت ناراا هناك

ولكنى اشعلت حريقا داخلى ..لا يشم رائحة دخانه الا احلامي ولا يحس لهيبه الا حنيني


قد يستطيع هو ان يطفأه؟؟!!

----------


## حلا

*ماذا لو كان حبي لك وهماً

كيف سأواجه نفسي حينها
كيف سأواجهك
كيف سأواجه عالمي

أرجوك علمني كيف أفرق بين الوهم والحقيقة.*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
لو كان للشوقِ صوتٌ ..
لأفزع الطيور في أعشاشها
و أثار الأمواج في سكونها
و أخرج الجبال عن وقارها

لو كان للشوقِ صوتٌ ..
لردد العاشقون صداه
و لبكت السماء على ليلاه 
و لتوقفت لأجله عجلة الحياه

لو كان للشوقِ صوتٌ ..
لعلمتِ كم اشتاق إليكِ

*

----------


## حلا

*أطلب منك فقط أن تنظر لي
اترك شكلي جانباً،لاتحدق في عيني،
وانظر لي أنا*

----------


## carawan

ليه يا حبيبتي ما بيننا دايما سفر
دا البعد ذنب كبير لا يغتفر
ليه يا حبيبتي ما بيننا دايما بحور
أعدي بحر ألاقي غيره اتحفر
صلاح جاهين

----------


## حلا

*حين تلقاني وحيدة جالسة وسط الظلام
وترى دمعي يلمع من بعيد في القتام
حينما تجتمع الأحزان في قلبي الصغير 
ناصبة حفلة تأبين لماضيها المرير
وترى الأشباح من حولي تحتل المكان
لتعزيني لكي تسكن في قلبي الأمان
عندها
تنسحب أنت حبيبي!

حلا*

----------


## carawan

ورا كل باب الف عين مفتوحين
و انا و انتي ماشيين يا غرامي الحزين
لو التصقنا نموت بضربه حجر
ولو افترقنا نموت متحسرين
صلاح جاهين

----------


## حلا

*قلت لي أن الشمس قد أشرقت، ففتحت النوافذ والأبواب، ومع ذلك لم تقبل تلك الأشعة بالدخول إلى بيتي!*

----------


## حلا

*جربت أن أكون هنا ولكني لم أستطع، لاأملك القدرة على تمزيق تلك الفكرة التي تمنعني من رؤية الموجودين، أنا فعلاً غير قادرة على اختراقها، أعترف بعجزي ويأسي.*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

يا قلبُ ..
كل جرحِ و أنت بخير  ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

يا قلبُ ..
كل جرحِ و أنت بخير  ::

----------


## حلا

*مالي إذا فكرت فيك سبحت في أفق بعيد
وتلفتت عيناي تبحث عن وجودك في وجودي!*

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله

مهلاً يا يومُ بحلمى...
بالصبح أريكه طفلا تهمس لرقته أنسام شمس وليدة , فيجيب...
بالليل ترينيه كهلا تستصرخ من وحشته ظلمات قبر سحيق , فلا مستجيب...

----------


## ميادة

*ولد مهرنا الحالم
انتظرتُه يركض حرا بواديك
فقيدتَه أنت بأغلال من شوك فى شجرته العجوز
لجّمت الحيات بوليدٍ ظنك فى الدنيا
الفارس الأول
والفارس النبيل
والفارس الأخير*

----------


## ميادة

*حلم للجميع

طمع

حلم لى وحدى

أنانية

حلم بالحلم وللحلم

جنون*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أنظر في بحور مقلتيك .. أتساءل عن سر ذلك الحلم الصغير  الذي يبحر في عينيك منذ زمن يبحث عن مرفأ الأماني وقد ضاق بأمواج الذكريات وعواصف الأحزان .. أنهكه الإبحار .. وأضناه اليأس .. 
وقد خبا سنا الإصرار الذي كان ينير له ظلمة الليل  ..
تنظر إليَّ وتسألني أن أتنبأ لحلمك .. هل سيتحرر من قيوده .. أم سيبقى تائهاً في عوالم الماضي ينقب عن منفذ للمستقبل ..؟
تتبعثر الكلمات على شفتاي.. وتتلعثم الحروف.. ولا أعلم بماذا أجيبك..
 فأنا لا أعلم عن حلمك إلا أنه كان ينشد المستحيل ..
فهل يتحقق المستحيل .. في زمن اليأس قائده ..؟؟

----------


## سلمى البنا

الف مبرزك علينا 
تعتدت مشاركتنا هنا المائة
ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

احببت الموضوع قبل طرحه عليكم هنا
وبكم ازداد دفؤه فى هذا لاشتاء الشديد البرودة

احبكم كلكم فى الله 
تحياتى بلا حدودددد
سلمى البنا

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
دمعات الحزن مريرة ..
و أشدها مرارة دمعةٌ تسيل من قلبٍ ( عجوز )
حزناً على موت حلمٍِ ( وليد )


إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## ميادة

> دمعات الحزن مريرة ..
> و أشدها مرارة دمعةٌ تسيل من قلبٍ ( عجوز )
> حزناً على موت حلمٍِ ( وليد )


*ولا عزاء للأمنيات*

----------


## ميادة

> فأنا لا أعلم عن حلمك إلا أنه كان ينشد المستحيل ..
> فهل يتحقق المستحيل .. في زمن اليأس قائده ..؟؟


*بحلم أكون نفسى
بحلم اعيش انسان
بحلم ببكرة أحلى
بعش سقفه أمان
بحلم بصدق ووفا
أهل وصحبة وخلان

أحلام بسيطة.. أحلام بريئة .. بس الحقيقة شيء تانى....*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

شكراً للأحزان 
فقد علمتني الكثير

*

----------


## الغريب

*

هل كان حبك استبقاء للحياة !

لم ينجح هذا الاستبقاء !

ام كان تفكير خاطيء في الحياة


( تأخرت استبقي الحياة فلم اجد ...لنفسي حياة سوى ان اتقدما )*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

وداعا أيها الحبيب ..
فأنا أخشى عليك مني..
فأنت لا تعلم ..أني أفشي وباء الحزن فيمن حولي..

----------


## Khadija

تطبق الافكار على صدري.. بالكاد استطيع ان اتنفس. كم اتمنى ان اكون مخطئة.

----------


## حلا

*لاتبالغ
لاتحدق فيّ أكثر
أعشق الدفء الذي يحضنني بين يديك
أعشق السحر الذي يحملني دوماً إليك

غير أني ياصديقي طائر حرٌ طليق
لم أربى داخل الأقفاص أو وسط السجون
لم يعودني الذي قوّم يوماً أن أراقب بالعيون.


حلا*

----------


## سلمى البنا

أقرؤك جيدا
لكني أحتاج أن أسمع 
صوتك..يرتل 
أناشيدي 
حتماً ..سأميل 
معها ..صوب قلبك

-فقط..اقترب
وتمهل قليلاً فى دفاتري
تجدني كتاباً
تسكن دفتيه

-اجعل من حروفي 
قهوتك الصباحية
صادق أوراقي
ستدلك على حالي
وانثر حديثك إلىّ
وتأكد ...ستدفؤه أحلامي
إذا لاح فى أفقه الحنين

-لا تمنع قطرات الهوى
أن تروي بذوراً
أحلم بقطف ثمارها 
و أنا بين يديك

-تجدُد الصغائر فى حياتي
يملؤ كأسي بالنشوى 
بقلبك أنت 
قد يصير نهــراً

----------


## حلا

*أنا راحلة
عن نهرك المتلألئ الرقراق
إني راحلة
نحو الظمى نحو الصحاري القاحلة
أنا راحلة


حلا*

----------


## حلا

*وقت الضيق والشدة والألم والحزن والوجع والتعاسة، كالعادة أفتش عنك فلا أجدك.*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*أول الحبِ اشتياق
و آخر الحبِ افتراق
و بينهما ..
لوعةٌ و عذابٌ و احتراق 
فيا لقسوةِ العشقِ
و يا لشّقْوةِ العشاق

إسلام شمس الدين
*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزانة كبيرة عتيقة
مغلقة
والكل يملك المفتاح الكبير الصدئ
يحفظون بها أشياء ثمينة..ربما
ويحتفظون ب "كراكيب" العمر

تأتيها النار كل يوم
تبتلع الثلج والحديد من حولها
و تخشى حتى تقبيل أخشابها البالية

يا نار احرقينى

يا نار احرقينى*

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*يالحماقة حلمى!!

رأيتكِ مدادا لكلماتى
وسماء لأمنياتى
وهدى لجنونى

شكرا لأنك لم تكونى..*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعيانى الترحال...
التجأت للقلب ذى الباب المفتوح استند على جداره
هناك..الآف الوجوه معلقة
ونجوم منثورة
بقايا أكفان تحملها تيارات متسارعة
وحروف مبعثرة
واقلبااااااااه
علقت صورتى...قرأت الفاتحة...لملمت أشلاء نفسى...
وارتحلت...


وحشتونى
ميادة*

----------


## شهرزاد

*الصمت وحروف الاّخر وضعتني وجهاً لوجه مع الكامن في أعماقي ..

ومتى كنا في سلام مع الاّخر ؟!!

كأنه يلاحق مربعات الصمت وغرف التذكارات في عقلي بل ويتجسد واقعاً ..

يصارعني ويهزمني ويسعد برايات الإستسلام حين أرفعها . 

أصَارحكِ القول بأني شعرت بحروفك بل تلمّست ملامح الاّخر بداخلي

فوجدتني غير قادرة على هزيمتة قدر عدم رغبتي في رفع رايات إستسلامي*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*القي تحياتي هنا
اليكم جميعا

لكل من كتب كلمة في دفء البوح
له مني كل المودة والحب والاحترام
تحيات ربيعية
سلمى البنا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما أصعب أن تحاول أن تحيا بين الأموات
ما أصعب أن تبتغى الأمان من خونة
ماا أصعب أن تكون راقيا والمحيطون بك سفلة
ما أصعب أن تكون كما تحب أن تكون
ما أصعب ألا تشكر سلمى البنا على هذا الطرح
شكرا سلمى

----------


## محمدالمقداد

يا جميل الروح انت مني هاجسي 
والتخاطر فيـك جبـر الخاطـر 
فأذا غفوت كنـت أنـت حلمـي 
وأذا صحوت أنت كل الحاضـر 
يـا حبيبـا قـد ترائـى طيفـه 
يمـلأ الكـون بنـور كالمـلاك 
يستشـف الـورد منـه عطـره 
كارتشاف القطر ما قبل الهـلاك 
يستـرد الطـرف فيـه لـونـه 
كانكسار النور في قوس الفلـك 


**** 
تراودني اللآحلام قبـل نومـي 
وبعد الصحـو أقتـات الآمانـي 
جفـاك سيـدي وسيـد قلـبـي 
زادنـي شوقـا فـوق شوقـي 
فكـم مـن قتيـل للهوى قبلـي 
ضناه الشوق من فرط الترجـي 
**** 
يامن تهادى همسـه فـي لمسـه 
ندى الصبـح لـورد الياسميـن 
يفـوح الشـوق عـن وجنـتـه 
كخمر قـد تعتـق مـن سنيـن 
يكاد يشـع النـور مـن عينـه 
كومض البرق في ليـل ظنيـن 
********* 
التتمه تأتي لاحقـا ان شـاء الله 
محـمـد عـلـي الـمـقـداد  
ــــــــــــــــــ
اهداء الى الاخت سلمى

----------


## حلا

*ويلوح طيفك واحة
خضراء....باسمة الورود
فيضمني أمل....أحس
صداه يرقص في وريدي
وأكاد أعدو حاضناً 
شوقي... فتثقلني قيودي
ويهدني ألمي... ويحبو 
اليأس في خطوي الوئيد
وتعود أحلامي مبعثرة....
كأوهام الوليد.*

----------


## حلا

*تحاصرني الجدران الزجاجية كلما حاولت الاقتراب،
كلما خطوت نحوك وجدت نفسي أقرب إليها منك، 
لاتلمني،
 ولاتحزن بسببي فأنا الخاسرة.

سامحني ...*

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

أفتقدك يا حبيبتي ...افتقد صوتك العذب الذي طالما اطربني ..افتقد صمتك المريح الذي طالما خاطبني ...افتقد وجهك وعيناك ..ولمساتك ...افتقدك بشدة ...واغمض عيني لكي احتفظ بصورتك واضحة في خيالي ...لعلها لا تبهت مع الزمن 
أحبك ..

----------


## سلمى البنا

"وابقى حاول تفتكرني حاول حاول تفتكرني"

لانك الحب الاسمى فى خيالي 
سيظل حبك مهما حدث محفورا في وجداني وذاكرتي

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

عزيزتي سلمى

رائع مكان للبوح ولعلي سأرحل اليه كثيرا فمن وقت لآخر 

ربما تحتاجه بالفعل أقلامنا 

وان كان البوح صدقا ... فليكن الصدق 

انه ..... نداء نفوسنا 

تحياتي عزيزتي  وسأجعل اول البوح بكلمات كثيرا ما تعودني 





*من يشتري بعض الكلام ؟
من يشتري أقصوصة العشق المعنون بالأميرة والسهام 
فلقد مللت
فلقد مللت من الترانيم المعادة 
فوق أضرحة الغرام 
عفوا فؤادي 
ما عاد بين أناملي حرف جديد كي أثور
لملم بقايانا عن الورق الممزق 
وانزع الأقلام نزعا 
لا تبالي باشتياق
فوق أنات السطور 
فالآن أحرق دفتري
ألقي رماده فوق أشلاء أسميها بعجز 

قصتي...! 


*

----------


## الطيب

فقط لونان00وليتساواا00القوسان
حينها00مااحلي المحتواا

----------


## لحظة صدق

[frame="7 80"]نفسى ابوح واصرخ واسال متى يرد الرجال عار امة  [/frame]

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*في بعض الاحيان أدرك اتساع العالم 
وأجد ملامح البشر بعيدة بعيدة ..... 
تغرقني المسافات 
وأجد _ بعد بحث طويل _ معنى حقيقي لمفردة أخافها
وحيدة ....!
وأرفض البكاء وقتها
فالدمع اغلى من ان يضيع في تلك المسافات 

رشا*

----------


## سلمى البنا

يا واد يا تقيلل يا يا مجنني
يايا 
"هو انا صبري طويل؟؟"

----------


## ابن يس

كنت العب الكرة غسلنى التراب قمت بالاستحمام وجدت ان هناك امل فى النظافه حاول ان تغسل نفسك فالقاذورات بالطبع ليست كثيره بداخلنا

----------


## سلمى البنا

*محطات الاستراحة طويلة..
تعلقني من جديد 
تحت عرش انتظار..
و تطويني خلف برج حنين*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أيها العَالَمُ المتسعُ اتساع الأفق : 
متى تملك بعض الشجاعة لتعلن علينا – رسمياً - ..
وفاة ما كان يُسمى " الحب " ؟

إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

ارى العالم وردياا ....
اذهب وبدل زجاج نضارتك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الطيب

يامن تحس00انا لست حروفا ترص
انا المشاعر0دون حذف وزيف
حب وجرح00ألم وفرح
انا فىغروبي  ألف  شمس00وشمس

----------


## سلمى البنا

*بعثرة
شخبطة..
خربشة..


استراحة عودة

رجاء عد ايها القلم الى محيط ودك الاصلي...!*

----------


## قلب الليل

استصخرت فيني مشاعري والاحساس
فنظـمت لها من حـروف الكـلم قصيد
وتسألني لما انا من دون كل الناس
قلت لا خيار وللقلب اميرتي مايريد
الفت من الزمان ابدا مر الكاس
فخدي من حبي . . واطلبي المزيد
قد اسرتي مني الفؤاد وملكت الأحساس
لن اطلب حبك ..فحبي لك جنونه فريد
عطائي أنا في حبي .. هو الأساس
كفتي دوما ارجح . . والمي والتنهيد

----------


## جنان الفردوس

اعدك يا وطني ان تبقى بداخلي
اكبر بك وتكبر بي

----------


## م. بسمة

*تبكي الدموع ذاتها فهي حبيسة الأفكار  تشكوا الألم تنتظر الافراج عنها من سجنها فهي حبيسة الآلام تترفع عن كونها ضمن البكاء متسائلة هل خروجها الحل ام أنه زيادة في العناء وتفضل ان تبكي هي خوفا من الخروج الى الشقاء*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*الحب..
سيظل "محتضرا" بيننا....
الصداقة..
ستظل احتراما..".فقط" بعد ما احتضر الحب..

البعاد
سيزكي ايامنا بأغلى ذكري ..ويشعلها باعز اسطورة..

وليكن قرب صغير..
حتى نطمئن على الاحوال..!*

----------


## الطيب

الحق00 قوة
وقوة  دون حق00ضعف

----------


## عبق الياسمين

*


لحظة تأمل واقعية ...
جعلتني أغوص في أحلامي
من جديد
*
*
لا علم لي
إن سيبقى الحب في هذا العصر
يتراوح ما بين 

الخيال والخيال

فالحقيقة للأسف !!
أن الحب في زمني أصبح

كالدليفري .. والتيك آواي
وهاي أند باي
,
,
زمن مشؤوم 
هذا الزمن
فيه سنعلن غيبوبة
الحب الحقيقي
,
,
,
العزيزة 
سلمى البنا
لك تحياتي وشكري 
لتدويني لحظة بوحي لديك
كوني بخير
و
سعيدة

*

drawFrame()

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

الشمس تشرق من جديد ...

وأعد لحظات الشروق ....

فلعله ...يوم سعيد ...

----------


## سلمى البنا

*............
عنهم أم عني ..يريدون سطوري..
أؤمن أن"قلبي" فقط هو الذي يخط حروفي
بعدها إذا لامستُ سطورهم ..كـــان التواصل ...!
 ينازعني قلمي على دفاتري القديمة .إما أن أعيد عبقا كان لها...أو ان أجدد مرماها .وفكرها*

----------


## حلا

*سيظل عشقك في دمي
قلبي إليك سينتمي
يوماً سيخبرك الهوى
أني زرعتك في دمي*

----------


## الطيب

كان00ماضى وفان
ربما يبقى منه00زكريات
بيني وبينك حس وكلام
للسود عيونك  أحلى الكلام
كان يود قلبى يفوز
 ياحلم ليلى00اسود وروز

وكان 00 ماضى وفان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من أنا ؟
كل يوم أسأل نفسى هذا السؤال

----------


## سلمى البنا

*ياسمينتي تهاوت اوراقها ونحن مازلنا فى الربيع.....!

صداقة صافية دائما...........................................مث  ل الخلود لا يبلغه احد...!
كوني بكل الامل .........................................مازالت تدغدغ ذاكرتي..فاندم الف ندم فى الدقيقة*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

انظر إلى البدر بدهشة..
أتساءل عن سر تلك الابتسامة المشرقة على وجهه..
مع أنه لم يرى النهار يوما ..؟؟

----------


## زهرة حزينة

الى متى .. أظل أنتظر !!!!!

الى متى .. بوصالك تقتتر !!!!!

الى متى ......... ؟؟

و ثنايا قلــــــــــــبى 
بلهيب حــــــــــــبك 

تســــــــــــــــــتعر ..................... !!!!!!!


زهــــــــــــــرة حزيــــــــــــــنة

  :f2:

----------


## مشرد الندى

لم تجهض أحلامي قبل الولادة
وتتعرض آمالي للإبادة
أ  لأني أنام بلا وسادة
         --قتلت أحلامي ومن ثم صلبت
 وأجبروني أن أصلي عليها
صلاة الغائب

          --
هو ما يزال ينتظرها بفارغ الصبر

يفرغ الصبر منه ويفقدها

لم تأتي كعادتها.............

----------


## زهرة حزينة

*و يرونى أمتطى هودج حروفى* *أمرُّ كومضة فى خيالهم ..** ثم .... أندثر**أنكبُّ أصبُّ على قراطيسهم**فحوى سجاياى ....**و سجاياهم .. تَفْتَقِرُ**مغزى الحروف و إدراكها**قمم الفخار* *و فخرى أن حروفهم**تُحـــــتقرُ ...........**زهــــــــــرةحزيــــــــــنة*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*الى كل من تدفأت صفحتى بحروفه ..وارتوت من نبعه الصافي
للجميع محبتي ومودتي

دمتم بكل الخير والود والنقاء 
اخوة فى الله .....
باقة زهور لكل من اطل علينا هنا ببوحه النقي


اخلص تحياتي 

سلمى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

برغم الأحزان المتربصة على جانبىالطريق
وبرغم جيوش الظلم المنطلقة من نفوس البشر
سأجدد يوميا عهدى لك 
وأعلن بأعلى صوتى حبى لك

----------


## سلمى البنا

*وحدة خريفية 
ونسيان مثلج شتوي الاطراف
وحلم خماسيني ربيعي المولد
حنين صيفي الملمس*

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

اريد البكاء ..بعنف المدافع التي اسمع دويها يتردد في اذني ..
اريد أن اصرخ ...بقوة الألم الذي اراه مرسوما على وجوه لا تحلم بالمستقبل ....

ولكن من سيسمعني ؟؟؟؟

----------


## جنان الفردوس

ظلام تام .. لا أرى .. يتملكني الخوف
أصرخ بعنف.. لا أسمع شيء .. يقشعر جسدي في رهبة
أمد يداي .. لا تتحرك .. قدماي .. لا استجابة
..
صوت أليم يتردد في عقلي ..  
أنت عاجزة..!!

----------


## دجى الليل

كتمت الآه فى نفسى فعاتبتنى 
وقالت لى:
لسان حال الكون قانى

----------


## على درويش

*ساو على صخر أصم وليت لى قلبا كهذى الصخرة الصماء
متفردا بصبابتى متفردا بكآبتى متفردا بعنائى
من قصيدة للشاعر خليل مطران*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*ابيض حبنا الفائت لم انساه
بدره ..نجماته الحزينات
نسماته..

تراك لازلت تذكر اسمي؟؟

ستظل انت الاسمى مهما مررتُ على شواطيء*

----------


## ياسمين عبدالله

ما الذي يُراد لنا / بنا ؟

يا أنا ...يا أنتِ ..؟

ما الذي يراد لنا ؟

لعلي أختبىء بداخلي !

لعلي أعود...أُجدد سكينتي ...!!

ما الذي يراد بنا...يا أنت...يا أنا ؟!!



ياسمين عبدالله </B>

----------


## دجى الليل

كتمت الآه فى نفسى 
 فعاتبتنى 
وقالت لى لسان حال الكون قانى
تذكر ان هذا الكون فانى

----------


## ريتا

اختي الكريمه

لماذا اصرخوالصوت محبوس في حنجرتيوالليل مدفون في حجرتيلماذا اصرخ بهمس كانمامنعت البوح لحظه هروب مَنِيَتيااخاف الموت ام اراه اماميَرحيل عن واجب تحرير دولتي ايا وطني اني احبس الدموع لعلهاتذرف يوما بعد انتهاء مهمتي ارجو ان ينال صراخي مساحه من ضجه الوجود حولاختكم ريتا ابنة القدس الشريف

----------


## سهران لوحدى

[/b]زمن عجيب اجتمعت فيه كل المتناقضات فمن ينادون بحقوق الإنسان يغتالونه ، ومن كتب عليهم الجهاد وقفوا عاجزين عن رد عدوهم ولم يساندوا إخوانهم بل وصدقوه لما قال انهم إرهابيين يجب بترهم،وغدا سيأتى الدور عليهم وهم مازالوا فى غفلتهم وغبائهم.

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*أحسك كلما اقتربت مني
وادرك انك على اعتاب عالمي
تنجح في الوصول
فارتجف
واقيد نفسي بنفسي
ويئن قلمي
وأبكي

أحس نفسي حين اقترب منك 
وادرك اني أسيرة خطواتي التائقة لأرضك
فأبتسم 
ووأترقب روعة قيدك 
ويبتسم قدري
فانا 
لم اصل ابدا

رشا*

----------


## حلا

*قررت أن أتشاجر مع الصمت الذي أحدثه غيابك

هكذا أنا ثائرة وأنت موجود ثائرة وأنت غائب.*

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*حين أقتلك دون قصد مني
وحين تقتلني بذنبك وبذنبي
فمن أحاسب ؟
وممن أقتص؟
ما أصعب ان نبني عالما ما أن يكتمل 
حتى تتكسر فيه كل الأشياء 
وبجوار الحطام نبكي قصة كتبت بأيدينا وكانت نهايتها آخر آمانينا* 

*أعتقد أنني لازلت أتعلم من تجارب الآخرين ...!!*

*واشعر بالحزن .!!!!!!!*



*رشا*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو لم تثر لظننت اختلالا حدث فى موازين الرجولة
فنحن حبنا وطنٌ جيوشه الكرامة
أما أنا..لا لن اثور
ارضى احتلت منذ زمن
بعت القضية..ضيعت بيتى
إنى ذبحت الكرامة

ميادة*

----------


## المتشائل

سلمى البنا
قرات هنا انني حر ..
وحر اكتب ما اشاء
من صخب وغضب ورثاء
زهر وشوك
رصاصات وبيادق
وخروج من خلف القضبان
المدججة بالف سؤال وسؤال
وعيون تنظر لنا كعيون الغربان
لتمنع النور علينا 
هل تعلمين سيدتي
ما هو اصل بلاوي وعلتي
انني متشائل
فلسطيني على وجهي هائم
ارى الله خلقني حرا
والكل على لساني حاكم
وعلى عقلي جائر
وحين اعبر بين الرصاصات
وارى ما ركتها الامريكية
ابحث عن الممول  لدولة
ديونها تعادل ديون البشريه
ارى دمي يسدد لقاتلي الفواتير
وحين اصرخ لماذا
يفتح شرياني له
تصرخ سلمى
انتهى عصرك المقاوم
وتئنبني رحاب
لاني لرمضان صائم
وياتي باول بخيلاء
انا امامكم
القادم
هذي بغداد 
انتظر ما مصير المقام
هذي القاهرة
تستجدى اموالها
وتاريخها مرهون لكامب ديفيد
وعرفات محاصر 
وبنظر شعبة اصبح خائن
وروبي مجد عصركم القادم
ودول البترول اضحت لنا معاول
والمغرب على دمه يساوم
والجزائر تحضر الجيوش 
لتعزو اخيها الجائر
والسودان تنظر الصومال
وعمان تخجل من الحجر المشتعل
والشهيد يدفن حيا
بين ركام التاريخ 
وتل ابيب اضحت حلم
الكتاب الاخضر
وتونس الخضراء الحجاب تقاوم
واليمن تنهال على الجبال 
بكل جبروت العروبة 
وبالاعدام تحكم على كل مغامر
وبالرياض يقتل القتيل القتيل
وتموت الزهور بيد الزهار
والقران يكتب بالبيت الابيض
متشائل انا
اهذي ..وهذاياني لن يساوم
سلمى اصرخي بنا
لنغير الحوار القائم
ونجلس سويا
ونصرخ لالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالا
لن نساوم
وامريكا ليست قدرا
واسرائيل ليست واقعا
وبغداد ستتحرر
من القاهرة
وستعود عمان
والخليج
والمغرب
الى التاريخ
ولن نسقط ابدا
تحت اقدام المحتلين
ولكن
كيف نقاوم
ولمن نقاوم
ولاجل من نقبل ان نموت
والقران بنا اصبح طقوسا وشعائر
والشهيد ارهابيا
وعار علينا كل مقاوم
اطلت
متشائل
تنساب مني الحروف
لتصرخ بعالم جائر
متى تعودون احبتي
خير امة انجبت للناس
حتى يفنى شعب فلسطين
ام حتى ياتي المهدي
او ينهض صلاح الدين من قبره
الا ترون المهدي بك
اليس صلاح الدين انتم
انهضوا..واصرخوا
هذا شهر الجهاد
رمضان اتى
لاتقضوه بالجوامع وعلى موائد الاكل
اذهبوا الى بيت كل حاكم
واعلنوا انكم احرارا
الم يقل عمر ابن الخطاب
متى استعبدتم الناس وقد لودتهم امهاتهم احرار
ام انتم مجرد السنة وافواه..وارانب
التاريخ لن يرحمنا
والمستقبل القادم
لا يصنع الا بالسواعد المقاتله
وكل رمضان وانت بخير سلمى
وشكرا على مساحة الحريه
المتشائل

----------


## سلمى البنا

يا صديقي الاغلى ....
ربما استغني عن هواك ...عن نكهة اوراقي في حضورك...
لكن قل لى 
اين أذهب بصداقتك....فهي تحتويني ....وتطمئن احلامي

الاهداء يجيء للذين نحبهم ...لا يهم ان كانوا فينا قد ذابوا ام نحن فقط 

ستظل تستلقي في صفحات قصائدي غير مدرك 
ان وسائدي كلها من ...."حضورك"


ساظل اداعبك قصائدا ...واهواك بلاامل فى اللقاء..
كي لا يشم قلبي غير ذاكرة محمومة بمثل طيفك....!

----------


## م. بسمة

*ذهبت أمم بما خلفته لنا أمم
 وجاءت لنا بما لا نعي أو نفهم 
غزت عقول وبثت فيها سمها بحلوى وإيقاع منسجم
 جرحت جرح  يدمي وأتت عليه بطيبها وغدت تضرب بكل ما فيها من عزم 
حتى أطاحت بالهمم  حتى أطاحت بالذمم
 حتى نالت من عريض مبتسم فغزانا الألم 
وأفاء البعض على ما به ليضمد جرح لم يلتأم 
ولن يلتأم إلا بوحدة وقوة وعلو في الهمم
بكاء فينا منسجم ولا ينفع فيه الندم
فلندعوا الله ونسعى لإعادة الحق للأمم*

----------


## just someone

*السلامو عليكم**اولا احيكى يا سلمى على فكرتك الجميلة
كلمتى هى توقعي و رسالتى الى محبوبتى*

----------


## سلمى البنا

سالوني الناس عنك يا حبيبي
كتبوا المكاتيب..........!
فيروز تجاوبكم ..حبيبي من يكون؟

احلامي قد صنعت خياله واطيافه
وتواجد واقعا 
ربما قرا ولم يدرك انه هو من توسد صفحات "حنيني"

----------


## Abdou Basha

*ظنوا أنهم بنفاقهم له سيكسبونه في صفهم..حتى فوجئوا بقرارات النقل التي شتتهم على فروع الشركة المختلفة بالمحافظات..*
*و رغم ذلك..*
*لم يحدث تغيير كبير في الإدارة..*
*فقد حل محلهم منافقون جدد..*
 ::

----------


## just someone

*يؤلمني جرحك يا امرأة  خانتني من خلف ستار** 
**يؤلمني أن يصبح قلبك في القسوة مثل الأحجار**
**يؤلمني أن اجعل**قلبي يملكه قلبا غــــــــدار**
**يؤلمني أن يصبح حلمي  مسجونا في وسط**حصار**
**يؤلمني أن اخرج يوما  من وطني عاشق محتار**
**يؤلمني وعدا قد اخلف  في عز**نهار**
**يؤلمني حقا قد أهدر مع سبق الإصرار**
**يؤلمني أن اعجز فجرا  عن هدم**الأسوار*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله 

صبح العدل مدينتى..فما "أظلم" اغترابى‍‍1

ميادة*

----------


## طارق بن زياد

نلتقي ايها الأخوة خلف تلك الشاشات
بعضنا لديه حكاية و الاخر في قلبه اهات
جمعنا حب و صداقة و خبر و ابداعات
طلبتي فتح القلوب و قلتي طلع و هات
العرب غاوية تسمع و محبة للكلمات
أمتنا مجيدة في البلاغة و صاحبة فن و هوايات
نفسي نلاقي فرصة نعيش وسط الصراعات
نمشي بسرعة شوية الحياة كلها سباقات
حياتنا هي الحب و دنيتنا الابتسامات

----------


## سلمى البنا

كل عام وانت أصدق الاصدقاء واوفى الاوفياء 
كل عام وانت حبيبي ...
هل اناا حبيبتك؟
ربما....لم اكن بعد تلك الحبيبة 
لكن فقط ما اعرفه انك.....

حبــيــبــي

----------


## ذكريات

*كلمات وصفحات فيها من الانات*
*وفبها من الضحكات**وكثيرا ماكانت الدمعات**لتبقى مع الايام ذكريات*

----------


## nezaralmagary

سيدي العشق دوماً ينام علي وسادة من جمر ويلتحف الترقب والانتظار
ولكني احيانا اتجمل بالصبر فتخرج كلماتي ندية كالزهر .. واحياناً يثقبني المي فترتدي احرفي ثوب الثورة واتمرد علي واقعي المألوف ..
سنين وأنا في منفاي الاختياري بعيدأ عنها هل تراني ادعي الفرح الجميل في بعدها واعيش شيزوفرينيا عاطفية ..
لك الود صديقتي رشا  ولكل رائع يحب بعنف وبصمت

----------


## nezaralmagary

أتاوات الدنيا لا تلهينا 
كل بقاع الأرض لا يروينا 

نشكو ظمأ 
نشكو فقرا 
نشكو ظلما في مآقينا 

ترتعد أوصالنا في كل شوق 
تختلج أضلعنا من وجد الأنتظار 
آه ثم آه 
زفرات عندنا مزيج لونين 
دمعات عندهم قاب قوسين 
كلمات مترعات 
فكي وثاقي 
أنشدي عبقي 
دعيني أنتظر 
وتشقشق عصافير الصباح 
وما اجمل الأحلام

----------


## المتشائل

nezaralmagary

تجذبني دوما العبارات الصامتة المليئة بالثورة والصراخ
وكل تلك الارتجاجات التي لا تلتقطها بنا الحواس
واجيج النار المنبعث من بركان يبد خامد
في وجدان حي ينبض شظايا 
الماء النقي لا يجوي سمكا ولا طحالب
يجب ان نغوص بوحل الالم حتى نرى الحقائق
ونعلم اننا ما كنا الا لحظة مرت بدون وعي
بين تروس المعاول التي صنعنا مقابضها الداميه
لحظة وثقنا ان الغد القادم لنا
على مفارق نستريم والفالوجة
انه الصمت...والموت..واللعنة باللعنة
حين مزقنا باظفارنا جلودنا
ونسجنا منها بساطا لتحمي ارجل 
من داسوا بنعالهم ذات صبح احلامنا

تحياتي لكم جميعا

المتشائل ::

----------


## Abdou Basha

كل يوم أعبر بحرا من الوجوه.. 
وجوه أعرفها، وأخرى أجدها مألوفة لدي..
ووجوه أتعمد نسيانها..
اليوم تذكرت وجها أعرفه جيدا، لكني كنت بحاجة إلى إعادة اكتشافه من جديد.. أخذت أتفرس في ملامحه.. لم يتضايق.. بل استسلم لي تماما.
كان ذلك الوجه هو وجهي، الذي قاربت على نسيان ملامحه..!

----------


## nezaralmagary

انا سنرحل ..
لست اعرف كيف ؟ أين ؟ متى ؟ 
ففى هذا المكان ..
فقدت ذاكرتى .. 
وبوصلتى .. وقلبا يرتجف 
يا طيب العينين .. يا سمح الدماء ..
ويا وسيم الحرف .. ادركنى بحرف 
ارنى الطرق فأننى ضيعته وصف الطريق 
لملم معى هذى هذى القصا صات .. المبعثرة الشجيه 
واحتمل منى النحيب المر .. فى طعم الحريق 
دعنى أكذب حينما ادعوك يا بعضى .. صديق

----------


## Abdou Basha

*رأيته يمر من على نفس قضبان السكة الحديدية، في نفس الميعاد.. 



يرافقه نفس الشخص .. 



يمران بسرعة سويا عبر المزلقان إلى داخل ضواحي حي المرج..





كان متلكأ في مشيته مما فرض على صاحبه أن يضربه ضربا مؤلما حتى يطيعه.. 


صدمت للمنظر.. 










فقد توقعت معاملة أفضل من الإنسان للحيوان ..





حتى لو كان هذا الحيوان حمارا ..*

----------


## عاشقه السراب

اللهههههههههههههههه عليك
دام لنا ابداعك
عاشقة السراب

----------


## صدق الحروف

أبحث عن مكان
لا يتبعنى فيه ظلى


عبير

----------


## صدق الحروف

عندما امتزج الأبيض
بالأسود
أتت سائر الألوان


عبير

----------


## عاشقه السراب

اه على حرفين قد سلبوا
وقارى حاء حريق وباء بت فى نارى
الله معك 
كلماتك كتير معبره
عاشقة السراب

----------


## عاشقه السراب

اه على حرفين قد سلبوا
وقارى حاء حريق وباء بت فى نارى
الله معك 
كلماتك كتير معبره
عاشقة السراب
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Abdou Basha

*رأيتها هي وزميلاتها يقتربن من بعيد.. تعمدت هي الالتفات بعيدا أثناء اقترابها مني .. كان المتوقع أن تصطدم بي، فيعقب ذلك كلمات اعتذار جوفاء.. 

طريقة قديمة للفت الأنظار، لكني تعلمت الدرس جيدا ..

اقتربت مني قاصدة الاحتكاك بجسدي.. ملت يسارا فجأة لأكشف لها مخططها الأحمق ..

كادت تسقط على الأرض.. لن أنسى نظراتها الغاضبة أبدا..*

----------


## حلا

*لم أعرف شخصا في الحياة أكثر حذرًا مني،
 ومع ذلك 
مازلت أُعتبر متسرعة

ماذا علي أن أفعل!!؟
لقد ملّ الحذر من حذري
وسئمت أنا من نفسي*

----------


## Abdou Basha

.

[frame="2 70"]*كانت البداية مع اعتذارها عن مشاركتي فرحة التخرج.. مرت الأيام وعدت من فرنسا إلى جامعتي أستاذا للأدب الفرنسي.. بحثت في غرف الأساتذة.. في حجرات الدراسة.. سألت.. أخبروني أنها مع زوجها وزميلنا عمرو بفرنسا، حقا.. كانت لعنتي إسمها عمرو، قديما خطف المنحة، واليوم يخطف الزميلة و الحبيبة، ليتني ما عدت إلى وطنى.. وطن الذكريات السوداء، والحاضر التعس.*[/frame]

.

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

ده الواحد غلطان والله علشان مش بيدخل القاعات الجميله دي اللي فيها كلمات لا يجوز ان يقال عليها أقل من أنها رائعة
بس انا مش بعرف اقول كلمات زي دي
انا هقرأ بس




العندليب

----------


## سيف العفة

تحية طيب اختى العزيزة وشكر على انك سمحت لى ولى غيرى بالبوح عما فيه
 الى سعاد   حبيبتى سعاد انا اعرف انك لن تقرى حروفى هده  ولكن على الاحساس يخبرك بها   اريد ان اقول انك مهما بعدت عن عينى         ستضلى حبيبتى رغم عن كل انف  وساااااااااااااااااحرب لاجلك     فلا تخااااااااااااااااافى

----------


## صابرين الصباغ

*00000000000000*

*سأدثر الورقة ببوحى*

*فمشاعرى الدافئة دوما*

*لاتبث الى رياح دافئة تهب من شمال شرق صدرى*

*من منطقة محظور العبث معها*

*وهو قلبى*
* 000000000000000*




*بكيت منه*

*وبعد فراقنا بكيت اكثر عليه*

*0000000000000*


*كن كتاب اثرى احتفظ به*

* ولاتكن جريدة يومية تلقى بعد قراتها*


*00000000000000*




*الكتابة فوق مياه المشاعر*

* لايبقى لها اثر*

*00000000000000*


*متى تفقد مشاعرنا الالوان* 

*وتعود لرقة الابيض والاسود*

*00000000000000000*

*الى بوح جديد*

*ايتها الرقيقة*

*دمتى مبدعة*

----------


## سحر الليالي

نقف اليوم انا وقلبي 

عند بدايه النهايه 

لا نحمل معنا سوى 

الذكريات القاسيه 

والدموع المحرقة 

نشعل الشموع 

علنا نستطيع ان 

نسير في طريق بدايـ ـ ـ ـة ...النهايـ ـ ـ ـة 




بالامـس اعلنت البدايه عن بزوغ شمس الاحلام في فضـاء الاماني .. 

فلم يعد هناك فضـاء يتـسع لشعاعها .. 

ولم تـجد مايُـرضي غرورها .. 

فما كان منها الا ان اعلنت النهايه في ظل صمت نبضات القلب .. 

في كبد السماء اعلنتها .. 

بدايـ ـ ـ ـ ـة النهايـ ـ ـ ـ ـة لكل شئ حولي !! 

وهاهو قلمي يحاول ان يخط بداية تلك المسيره .. 

هي كلماتي ابعثها لقلوبكم .. اتمنى ان تـحوز على اعجابكم 
...
..
.

بكل ما أحمله من خجل.. 

أقف صامتاً امام عظمة ذائقتكم ...! 






•·.نظـ كبرياء ـرة.·• 

ينولد في ذلك التيار

ويعتلي سكون الماء

ليرتوي من نسمات الهـبوب

ليرسم لوحة الاعجوبة في الافق

في جبروته وفي كبرياء ذاته ..!!

يصعب على المجداف كسره 

ويبعثر خرائط المرجان ..!!

وهناك ..

على ضـفاف يابسه 

تستوقفه صرخة الالم ..!!

وينـتهي ...!!



كاتبٌ نشأ في اعماق المحبره ..!!

واسـتمد الدفىء في احضان الصفحات

وتراقص على نغمات النبض ..؟!!

يطعن الاحساس ويجمعه 

يشـتت الاسى ويلملم الاحزان

في خُيلاءِ سير الفرس ..

وفي جبروت خِـطاب الملك ..

تكون رسالته .. وتنرسم كلماته ..

وفي لحظة جفاف ..

تستوقفـه نقطـة النهايـه ..؟!!

وينتهي ..!!




منقول من نظرة كبرياء

----------


## Abdou Basha

[frame="7 80"]* لازالت المعجزات تحدث حتى الآن..!!

على الأقل معي أنا... لكنها لا تحدث كل يوم .*[/frame]


عبدالرحمن مصطفى

----------


## سحر الليالي

بدايـ ـ ـ ـة النهايـ ـ ـ ـة ...للذكرى ...

تعـود بي الذكرى 

على ارجوحة الحياة المتهالكه 

تسامرني العبرات المضطربه ...

انادي بصوتي الجريح ...

اين ذلك الامس المشرق 

اين اشراقة الشمس التي في عالمي 

اهو الغروب بداية لنهاية الاشراق 

ام ان اشراقة الاحزان غطت على جمل الذكريات 

اعود لاقلب صفحاتي ... واقرا عباراتي ... 



تناهيد القلب عانقت مقلتي ... 

والغربة في احرفي وبوح خاطري ..

اهو الفراق ... ام هي بداية الاحزان ...

اين تلك الوعود ... اين الحلم الذي رسمناه

اين انتِ .. لتشفي غليل شوقي ...

انا وحيد .. في عالم اسسنا لبنات بنائه ..

لمَ يكون الهـدم بعد البناء ...

ومن اجل ماذا تتمزق الصور داخل القلوب 

لا استيطع الوقوف وحـيدا ...

فاطرافي قد شلت جراء جروح الزمن 

لا يكون الوداع هكذا... 

ولا تنتهي القصة بهذه النهايه !!



لن تنعزل شمس الحب وراء الافق ...

فهناك اشراقة ... تتوالى بعدها عدة اشراقات

هناك امل .. وهناك امنيات .. 

ساخط بقلمي المتهالك .. 

عبارات الفراق القاتل ..

احرف الوداع الظالم ...

ساخط بقلمي ..

هيجان الحب الذي بداخلي 

ونيران الشوق التي سكنتني 

واحساس الغربة الذي يحتويني 

حينها .. سيخلدها الزمن ...

ويقراها القلب بعد حين ...

ويتمعنها قلبكِ حرفا حرفا ...

لكي تعرفي مدى الالم الذي سكن جوفي 

وتقرأي الحزن الذي داعب دموعي 



قولي بربكِ ايتها الحبيبه ...

لمن يشكو قلبي بعد عزول شمسك ...

ولمن اخط احرفي بعد غروب طيفك ...

قولي بربكِ

اين سيرسو مركب احاسيسي .. ومشاعري

اين ساغدو بعد ان تفارق عينكِ عيناي ...

اين واين ... واين ... 

سيقف قلمي عن خط الاحرف ...

وستبدا رحلة الذكرى في قلبي ...

وساعلن للملاء ...

أنتهت الذكرى ...!!

وانا غريب وسط جوراحي ...



•·.نظـ كبرياء ـرة.·•

----------


## طريق

*معنى أن أحزن*

*أن يفلتني الوقت من بين أصابعه*
*وأن أتألم*
*وأن يرهقني المعنى تلو المعنى*
*وأن يحملني طير الحلم ولكن فوق جناح مكسور*
*وأن ينكسر الضوء فوق ثنايا ظلي* 
*وأن تنتحر اللحظات إثر اللحظات* 
*ألا تحملني الريح*
*ويطرحني الماء بقاعه*
*أن تهجرني اللغة*
*وأسعى فوق بساط الموت*
*أن أستشعر حزن الأشجار العارية*
*وحزن النجم المنفجر*
*وحزن الغابات المحترقة*
*وأن استشعر حزن الموتى من تحت تراب الأرض*
*ومن فوق تراب الأرض*
*حزن الأحياء*

----------


## حلا

*
اليوم أوقن أنني لن أحتمل !! 

اليوم أوقن أن هذا القلب مثقوب .. ومجروح .. ومهزوم 

وان الصبر كل … 

ولوج لجة حزني المقهور .. تكشف سوقها كل الجراح وتستهل 

هذا أوان البوح يا كل الجراح تبرجي 

ودعي البكاء يجيب كيف وما وهل 

زمنا تجنبت التفاؤل خيفة .. فأتيت في زمن الوجل 

خبأت نبض القلب 

كم قاومت 

كم كابرت 

كم قررت 

ثم نكصت عن عهدي .. أجل 

ومنعت وجهك في ربوع مدينتي .. علقته 

وكتبت محظورا على كل المشارف .. والموانئ .. والمطارات البعيدة كلها 

لكنه رغمي اطل .. 

في الدور لاح وفى الوجوه وفى الحضور وفى الغياب وبين إيماض المقل 

حاصرتني بملامح وجهك الطفولى .. الرجل 

أجبرتني حتى تخذتك معجما فتحولت كل القصائد غير قولك فجة 

لا تحتمل .. 

صادرتنى حتى جعلتك معلما فبغيره لا استدل 

والآن يا كل الذين احبهم عمدا أراك تقودني في القفر والطرق الخواء 

وترصدا تغتالني .. انظر لكفك ما جنت 

وامسح على ثوبي الدماء 

أنا كم أخاف عليك من لون الدماء !


روضة الحاج*

----------


## طريق

*أحضن الحب كنبتة* 

*لم تنغرس أو تستكن ذات يوم في تراب*

*والذاكرة..*

*كمرتل يتلو كتابا عن فلان عن فلان*

*لا يمل سلاسل الإسناد*

*ولا يضل بين العنعات*

*سماويا كبراءة الريح التي لم تجرب نقل تكوين الرمال*

*فأخفقت
جهوريا كصمت البرايا المتئد*

*معشوقتي سوسنات الفجر
ياقوتة الصبح
وكل أسراب السحاب*





*
*

----------


## طريق

*براءة عينين**طاقة أمل مفتوحة ومطلة* *من فوق سماء الله السابعة**في كل وقت تقريبا**يستطيع المرء أن يلتمس النور**أن يستطيب دفء أنفاسه**ويجوب أقطار الخيال النائية**على بساط روحه السحري**وأن يغرس آلاف الضحكات**في حدائق ذاكرته**أن يستوعب كل التاريخ* *بلمحة خاطفة**وأن يحتضن العالم كله* *بنظرة واحدة*

----------


## طريق

*أصافحه
وأتشرب سكينته كإسفنجة 
أشق بداخله خيالا يضيء القمر وجنته
أتسلق لحنا من أسفله 
وأعانق جذعه
أشرب من كفه ريحا 
وأخاطب أطيافا فضية
وعصافير الجنة
وماء جداول مقمرة
استمع نغما خفيا 
لحرير يهمس
ويردد قلبي من أعماقه*
*نبضات متناسخة
لقلب طائر 
هاجر في رحلات لا تحد
أجالس النور  
وأستمع في هدوء 
لحفيف الحياة بكاملها
وهي تأخذ مجراها الليلي*

----------


## حلا

*لو كنت تعرف كيف ترهقني الجراحات القديمة والجديدة 
ربما أشفقت من هذا العناء .. 
لو كنت تعرف أنني من اوجه الغادين والآتين استرق التبسم 
استعيد توازني قسرا .. 
وأضمك حينما ألقاك في زمن البكاء 
لو كنت تعرف أنني احتال للأحزان … أرجئها لديك 
واسكت الأشجان حيث تجئ .. اخنق عبرتي بيدي 
ما كلفتني هذا الشقاء!! 
ولربما استحييت لو أدركت كم أكبو على طول الطريق إليك 
كم ألقى من الرهق المذل من العياء .. 
ولربما .. ولربما .. ولربما

روضة الحاج*

----------


## طريق

*لا أدري من قال أن الكمال ليس الحركة الدؤوب للنشاط ولكن السلام الكامل للسكينة*

*لابد أنه أحد فلاسفة الكسل الكثيرين في تاريخ العالم والشرق بالذات*

*لكن من المبهج والمجدد لطاقة الإنسان أن يصادف هذا الشعور الذهبي النادر*

*حين يصمت كل شيء من حولي وفي داخلي*

*ولا أعود أصغي* 

*إلا لهسيس غامض بعيد ينبعث من لا مكان*

*وكأنه الانبعاث الهين لحركة الزمن التي لا تلحظ في الأوقات العادية*

*أو وقع خطو اللحظات في سيرها الذي لا يتوقف*

*"السلام الكامل للسكينة"*

*أن يعود المرء خليقا بكل هذا القرب من ذاته* 

*وأن يكون على هذا المستوى العالي من الإحساس بالوجود داخل عالمه*

*داخل عالمه..*

*لكن فيما يشبه هذه النقطة العليا التي تحدث عنها السرياليون*

*نقطة التوازن المطلق*

*حيث لا مكان لانفعالات الفرح أو الحزن*

*أو لأي انفعالات أخرى مفاجئة*

*إنها سعادة أيضا أن يبوح الإنسان بحالة صفاء من هذا النوع*

*وحتى الكتابة تستطيع أن تعكرها*

*لأنها ربما كانت حالة من البوح الخالص*

*البوح عندما يرق ويصل إلى حال صمت شفاف* 

*صمت يسرب كل مشاعر الإنسان وانفعالاته وخواطرو وحالاته* 

*دون كلمات أو أي وسائط أخرى من وسائط البوح المباشرة*

----------


## سحر الليالي

*أقدار



في هذه الليلة المظلمة ........... وأمام أقداري الحزينة............وخلف أسوار قلبي الصغير .............. هربت لأرمي 

حزني بين احضان الزمن.. ولكي أسكب دموعي بعيداً عن عيون البشر ..................... أهذا هو القدر ؟؟

أهرب من واقعي الأليم لأعيش في خيالات نغماتها همساتي الليلية ........ فأنطق بكلمات صامتة وأهمس في أذن الليالي

فهل تسمع ايها الليل همسةً من همساتي عندما أكون صامتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فأنا العين التي بكت بلا دموع .........

والقلب الذي جُرح بلا حدود...............

وأنا الحزن يسري في عروقي عندما يشكو يشكو فراقاً وأنا القلب الذي يخفق حباً وأنا جرحاً ينزف الماً......... 

وأنا الحزينة التي تحمل اشواق قلباً ينادي وعيناً تنتظر وحزناً يحمل أشواق قلبٍ يدعى ضحايا الأحزان.........*

----------


## طريق

*الوقت الخالد*
*ليس نادلا يأتينا بقهوتنا حين نشاء*
*نحن الذين يجب أن نكون في طاعته*
*ندلله حتى الرمق الأخير*
*نحضّر له قهوته الخالصة*
*من بن صاف كالغبار* 
*نغليها في ماء مفطور*
*ونوقد من أجلها نيران قلوبنا الهادئة*
*وعلى إيقاع الريح*
*نشم رائحتها ورائحته القديمة*
*للوقت تاريخ يأبى أن يعدل مساره*
*وله حكمة لا فائدة من معاندتها*
*وله قانون لن يحيد عنه رغم بكائنا*
*إنه لا يكف أبدا عن المجيء*
*صانع المعرفة الأوحد*
*وسيد قلوب الناس*
*جوهرة المكنون*
*وسر العالم*

----------


## طريق

*تجولين في خاطري منذ الصباح* 
*كأوراق ورد حركه الهواء*
*كريح يملؤ قلبي*
*كوتر يهتز * 
*كبالون طفلي أحمر*
*كشمس تتمطى في مركبها الفرعوني القديم*
*كحمى هادئة تقتلع سخونتها جذر الروح*
*كسراب مرفأ بعيد لا يمل مراوغة قواربه*
*منذ تمرد الصباح وفتح لك ذراعيه* 
*وأنا ساخط عليه*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مالي أحن إلى صمت طالما ضجرت منه..
ومابال الصمت لا يكف عن الأنين!!


ميادة*

----------


## nezaralmagary

علمتنىشعاع .. تسلل عبر النافذة
استحالت حياتي لكرنفالات من ضوء
وحين سبحت في بهج النور .. زمنا
وانتشيت ... اشتقت لزمان العتمة ..
امتدت يدي لتسدل الستار ..
سافر الشعاع ... بلا وداع ..
وبقيت ــ يا صديقي ــ أسير الظلام !! 
..........

----------


## عاشـق بلا حـدود

وفي مساء جميل .. عند الغروب 
أمسكت بالقلم لأخط ماتبقى من ذاكرة عمري..
فأمسك بي..وحط بحروفه الثقيلة فوق جسدي..
الدنيا كبيرة ،والحياة جميلة ,والساعات قليلة ..
والبسمة البريئة.. واللعب تحت فيات الياسمينة ..
العالم يركض والأسباب تلاحقني، تسبق خطواتي الحزينة..
لاشيء يتوقف سوى قلبي وشريان دمي وجريان دمعة حزينة..


إلــى من انتشلني من أعماق بحار أحزاني..
إلــى من أرجع البسمة لشفتي..
إلـــى من رد لي روحي..
إلــى من أعاد النور لأيامي..
إلـــى من سطع نجمه في سمائي..
إلـــى من أشعر معه بكل الأماني..
إلــى من ليس له شبيه في هذا الزماني..
إلــى من سكن قلبي وروحي وإحساسي وكان عنواني..
إلـــى من أكن له كل المحبة والإخلاص والتقدير..
إلـــى عائلتي..
دمتم لي..

شكرا لكي عزيزتي سلمى البنا على ابداع حروفك ونبض قلمك الدافيء 
دمتي ودام بوحك في أجمل معانيه والى اللقاء لكي مني اطيب المنى ..
مع خالص تحياتي ...

 ::  *عاشـق بلا حـدود *

----------


## nezaralmagary

::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::  
 :: لى عوده

----------


## جنان الفردوس

قليل من الملل .. وكثير من حرارة الجو الخانقة..
مع احساس بالفراغ.. والوحدة القاتلة ...
كل هذا لابد من أن يصنع مني أخرى ..
أخرى لا تطاق

----------


## سحر الليالي

*قال نزار:

هل أرحل عنك.. وقصتنا أحلى من عودة نيسان

وأقول :

أتيتك وعرفت أني ماض .. جلّ ما يفرحني كان أنت

يامن تنذرين بهطول المطر .. حين أردت الطقس صحوا"*


******

*قال نزار

أأقول أحبك ياقمري .. آه لوكان بامكاني

وأقول:

تمر على المرء لحظة واحدة .. مرة واحدة .. في حياة واحدة*


*****

*قال نزار:

...والكاس العاشر أعماني

كانت كأس واحدة تكفي 

حين نزرع الحب في مكان لا يليق.. في الرمل حيث لاتنبت بذرة*

*****
*قال نزار

اني خيرتك فاختاري...

أقول

لن أجعلك تختارين

سأنسلّ الى عينيك .. واقتحم قلبك

سأجعل ثوانيك ليال.. ولياليك عقود

وحين تحتكمين الى العقل .. ستجديني امتلكت العرش*

*****

*قال نزار 

.. يا امراءة" تجعلني أحزن 

وأقول 

مغبوط أنا في عشقها .. 

مغبوط أنا في عيون وشفاه تجتاح الجسد المنهك شوقا" 

واليوم كما الأمس كما غدا" 

أذعن للخوف من ماض الحب 

وحاضر الحب 

وما ينضح من الآت*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

حيرني الزمن 
خصوصاً .... الثمن ؟
والذي قد يكون 
الكفن !!!

----------


## عبدوو

مشاركة متأخرة
منذقليل حل الظلام في كل شيء
حتى رأيت وميض الصبح يودعني
وفجر لليل غير مؤاتي 
وسماء ترسل دمعتها تبكي مواساة لحياتي
ودعاء الكروان من حولي يرنو بربيع غطته الأهات
فلا .......لن يمت الحب يوما
ولا........لن تغب البسمات
عبدوو

----------


## سحر الليالي

ياحبي
ياحياتي
سَأحزنُ إنْ مرَّ العُمرُ يباب
منْ غيرِ رؤياكِ
فحنيني مطرٌ
و أشواقي مزنٌ
تَهطِلُ غيثا ً
على تُرابَ دُناكِ
و روْضُ القَلبِ معطلة
إذا ما تاهتْ في الدَّرب خُطواتي
و لمْ أدري كيفَ الصُّعود بالشوق
إلى مَمْلكةِ رُباكِ
فهل تعلمين ؟؟؟



************



ياحبي
ياكلي
أبدا ً
فى رياضِ الكون
لنْ أنساكِ
و ستبقى ألْحاني مُشرعة
و سَتبقى جناتي مُقفرة
و سَأبقى أدمدمُ
طولَ العُمر
إني
ألفُ ألفُ
أهواكِ 



من: تامر

----------


## نسيم الأنس

- في ذلك الوقت من الهذيان أرسلت ابتسامة لم أعنيها لقلب متعطش لمن يبتسم له ..!!

 فقال لي : شكراً عظيماً .. للذي لم تعنيه !!   فقد أحنيت دون قصد !!  .. وسوف يشل لساني عن شكرك حين القصد ..


- دخلت شرفة تقبع آخر قلبي .. قصدت لوحة كانت معلقة !! ( لا هي على الأرض ولا على السماء ) .. فتعجبت لها .. ولأي سبب هي معلقة !!


- عنيت النوم .. ولم أستطع .. فباغتتني عطسة !!! أفقدتني عقلي !

                                                            .. انتهى كلامه ..

سيدتي سلمى ..

كما عهدتك يا صاحبة الفرشاة .. جميلة .. نقية ..

تقبلي تحيتي ،،،

----------


## سحر الليالي

سيدة المساااء..

سيدتي انك  روحا تسير 
إلى السما..ء روحا تغرد بالمساء 
أغنيات قد أبت أن تكون بلا عطاء ..
فأتركيني أتجاهل أي أمل يعترض 
الطريق ..وأنسيني بشعركِ هناا كما 
اعتدتِ.. وأتركِ الحبر يغرقني بكِ ..
طالما إعتدتِ اللاحضور واللاغياب ..ولتكن المحبرة كما إعتدنـا مثوى 
الشوق الأول والأخير ..فاأنا ياسيدتي 
منذ أن أهديتيني قلماً وأنا أنزف حرفاً.. 
فلا تقيديني بورقة.. وتصوري جهلاً 
بأني أذكركِ بالمحبرة فقط.. أنثري الحبر 
حولي لؤماً كما شئتِ.. لكِ لاأجد ماأكتبكِ 
به... وأطردي الحزن من مملكتي.. بحبكِ 
مزقيني ومزقي الأوراق.. وأتركِ المحبرة 
محبوسة بدرج مكتبكِ الأخير.. وأرمي 
قلبكِ الذي عشقني في اعمااق وجودي...

سيدة المساااء..
0
0
نعم ياسيدتي أهمسي للورق بما في نفسكِ..
خطي خفقان قلبكِ الغارق بين ضلوعكِ..
لاتلتزمي الصمت في أوج إنفعلاتكِ.. فذكراي 
لن تقتلكِ.. والماضي لن يعذبكِ فحبي لكِ خالد..
ألا تشاهدين سحابة الحزن على وجهي.. وأن يومي بدونكِ مثل أمسي.. فهل ستطول رحلتكِ 
بعيداً عني وأبقى وحيدا في غربتي ..أم أنكِ 
ستهاتفيني قبل الرحيل وبأصدق عاطفة في 
الحب سوف تذكريني...

سيدة المسااء0
0
وعودكِ عذبتني.. واستعبدتني فلا ترحلي 
عني وتتركيني.. فمازال الألم معي يلازمني 
ومازلت أحب الزمن.. فأسطورة حياتي 
ابتدأت و لم تنتهِ آآآآآه...ياسيدة المسااء.. 
أنتِ وحدكِ تعلمين أين تختفي الكواكب 
حين تدّعي الأفول ..وتعلمين ايضاً ان 
أجمل نجوم بحركِ مضيئات في اعماق 
ظلمااتي.. فأيَّ نورٍ يحتمله خفقكِ هذا 
ياسيدة النقاااء!!

سيدة المسااء
0
0
أتعلمين سيدة المسااء كل جسدي امتلئ بلغة 
روحية لامثيل لها.. نسجت حروفها شفاهكِ ..
فرفقا بالكلمات.. ففى عالمكِ السااحر لبثت 
حينا حتى فضحتني تلك الاحاسيس المرهفه ..
فكيف بالله عليكِ النجاة وعمق احاسيسكِ 
تفعل بي هكذا ..وكيف النجاه لي ومازالت 
تلك الانثى الرقيقه تحترف الإختطاف 
بمعانيها.. الآن ايتها الشااعره أدركت فقط 
كيف تمتلك الأنهار كنوزها الصفراء.. وهاانا 
أعلنت الرحيل في فضائكِ السحيق.. أرفع 
ُشِراعَ الحياة بالأملِ الدفيق.. سأرحل نعم 
سأرحل إلى عالمك الدقيق ..وأرتشفَ الحبُّ 
منكِ كنحلةٍ ترشُف الرحيق ..وستشق سفينتي 
عبابَ بحركِ العميق.. لأصبحُ في بحــرِ 
احساسكِ وحرفكِ عائماً أوغريق ..سأسرح 
مع أحلامي.. وأجدد آمالي بهمسك الرقيق ..
فارفقي بحالي ارفقي بي ياسيدة المساء ..
فلازلتُ أرتجي أن تكوني نعم الرفيقه ..
افتحي لي فقط في عالمكِ أبوابَ الأمل ..
فلازلت هائماً في بحركِ العميق ولا أريدُ 
أن أصحو منه ابداً....

----------


## حلا

أجئت لترحل؟
أعلي أن أصدق هذه الحقيقة المرة؟
.
.
بعدك
أسكن في دوامة لاتتوقف أبدًا 
وتسكنني غصة لاتنتهي أبدًا

----------


## إحساس شاعر

أتعلمين يا حبيبتي الغاليه .. بأنني أشكر الرحمن ألف مره لأنه أهداني جوهره لا تقدر بالمال فلغتها لا تتحدثها شفاه المال .. لغتها من أصعب لغات العالم لأنها تسكن شفاه الحب ...... 

(( الحب )) ،،، أتدركين يا طفلتي الحبيبة أنني قبل حبك كنت أعلم أن الحب يتكون من اربع كلمات فقط ... لكنني لم أعلم أن تلك الكلمات ماهي إلا تجسيدك ،، وتجسيد أحاسيسك المحبه ... الآن أعلم لما ظل الحب طاهراً على مدى السنين والأعوام لأن رحمك من كان يحويه ،، حتى ولد في جسدي طفلاً من براءة الحب سعدت أنا أن يربيني .... 

 







اسير النبض

----------


## سحر الليالي

*آه..من هذا القلب... 

ليته يرى الحياة بــ عين من نور 

أو يرسم الحرف بها بــ يد من بلور..... 

ملت روحي من قلبي.... 

وعقلي ما عاد يكترث لــ قلبي..... 

ليت الأيام ترسم لي دروب صادقة.... 

و ليت قلبي يرى الدنيا دون رتوش .... 

مللت من صرخاته كل ليلة.... 

من طرقات تهز ..صدر وحيد 

و مشاعر لا تترجمها الا ...الدموع... 

واختلاجات نفس ظمأة ..متعطشة ..لــ الصدق 

لــ حنان ..ويد طيبة حنونة رحيمة... 

ليت و ليت ..وليت.... 

الى أين تقوديني يا ليت.... 

الى أين ..أين نهاية المطاف...؟؟؟*

----------


## سحر الليالي

" لا تنطق بحبك إلا لمن تحب ... ولن يحبك إلا من أخفى حبه عنك"

----------


## سحر الليالي

*********

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*نصف الحكايه وبين أوجاع البدايه
وسط ذلك الليل وبين أحضان الهدوء
تحت نور الشموع .. وبين قيود الدموع
إنطلق كبرياء رجل .. إنتفظ من غيبوبته وإستيقظ من سباته
على أصوات ذلكـ المطر المنهمر ... وصوت ذلك الرعد المخيف
إستيقظ رفيقاي التائهين
قلم جاف كان ملقي به في إحدى الزوايا
وورقه مهترئه كانت تعاني أسباب المنايا
وجع البدايه ،،، ونصف الحكايه
النصف يبتدي والوجع ينتهي..
فيا صديقاي شدو الهمه لنبتدىء من البدايه..
مع قلبَ أميري .. وحلم طفولي .. في ليله هادئه
وأحاسيس متدفقه .. كان الاندفاع .. أول اسباب الضياع
في تلكـ الليله انتفظ القلب كالعصفور الصغير
مقصوص الجناحين وكأن به لايطير
بدأ صوت الجنون بداخلي .. والعقل بدأ بالصراخ بين أضلاعي
والمشاعر تهتز في وجداني .. وكأني بطفل صغير يولد من جديد
بدأت محادثتي مع ضيفي الجديد 
أمعنت النظر بأدق التفاصيل .. فكم كنت أجيد المهام الصعبه
فقال لي دعني أعيد ترتيب دقات قلبك .. وتسيير مشاعركـ للاسهل
ولتكن لي شرف المبادره بالمره .. فأنا أعلم بما فيها
فأنا ضيفك الجديد .. فإسمي يبدأ من حرفين
آخره ( الباء ) وأوله ( الحاء ) فحاول لملمتي..
فأخبرته بأنني هادىء كالموت
وصامت كالكهوف
حزين كالغروب
وجاف كأغصان الخريف 
وعشقي يرفض البدايه ... ويفضل العيش على اسباب النهايه
فما أسباب السعاده الا أنها اول أبواب التعاسه
لاتذهب بعيدا فهذه أول الحكايه.. 
مع طلوع الصباح .. وبعد نسيان اللي راح
بدا يطوقني بشراسه .. حتى أصبحت كالعصفور بين جناحيه
فبدا بالكلام .. وقال :
لاتسألني عن أزمنتي
ولا عن كل أشعاري
ولا آهات قافيتي
ولا عن سر بسماتي
لاتحزن فإن الحزن أحجيتي
ولاتسأم لان إحساس الحب هو امنيتي
هل ترى ظلام الليل .. هو نصف اغنيتي
وضوء البدر كل أغطيتي
فبدأت اشاطره أحاديثه .. فقلت له :
ألم ترى بأني اعاني المر في يومي
ونصف الهم هو اوسدتي
لاتسألني عن إسمي ولا عن صوتي ولا عن لغتي
لاتسألني عن ذكريات كحراره الجمر في شفتي
ولا عن أوهام أصبحت كلها أغطيتي
ولا عن أحزان أصبحت كلها منزلتي
أنا راحل وارجوك لاتسألني عن جهتي..
لاتبتعد فما زالت بقيه الحكايه في أفئدتي..
أخبرني بأنه سيأخذني الى عالمي الجديد
على ألوان قوس قزح سيكون الوصول أول أيام العيد
وصلت إلى ذلكـ العالم الوردي
تملكني إحساس غريب .. وشعور دافىء
رأيت أناسا يتهاتفون .. فسألته من هؤلاء .. فأخبرني بأنهم سكان عالمه
بين أحضان ذلك العالم الوردي .. رأيتها مستلقيه تحت ظلال الشجر
مع نسمات الهواء .. وألحان الهدوء
إقتربنا منها بكل هدوء .. أيقنت ساعتها بأني سأعانقها كالمجنون
وسأعلق الأجراس في عنق الشجون
وستبكي عيناي لتغسل هم العيون
وبأني سأتقن ذلكـ الهمس الحنون
وسيودع قلبي كل أبواب السجون
وسيندفع متسرعا إلى عالم الجنون..
لم أكن أعلم بأنكِ ستهديني ورده جوريه سوداء
وتغرسين خنجرك بين أضلاعي
إغتلتي أفراحي .. وأحلامي .. فأصبحت اكره كل الـ ( أماني )
أصبحت عاشقا للماضي .. متفنن في قراءه الرومانسيات
ركام الذكريات .. وأصوات الخيالات .. ودموع الإبتهالات
هي كل ماأملكه وقتها .قبل النهايه في لحظات
ساد الصمت المكان
وتوقفت دقات عقارب الساعة فجأةً
معلنةً .. بدء نزف جرحي من جديد
حينما قررتي وضع النهاية
إنتهت رحلتي .. دون وداعي 
رحلت بصمت كالجبناء
وبدون سابق إنذار ..
وذهبت بعيداً محاولا النسيان
رحلت
ورحلت معي أساطيرعشقي 
ومدينة حبي وجنوني الأبدي 
رحلت .. ورحلت معي أجمل
الأيام .. وإنتهت كل الحكايات والأمسيات برحيلي
رحلت .. ورحلت .. معي جميع القوافي والكلمات
وأنطوت .. وإندثرت في سجلات النسيان
ورحلت من بعدي أقلامي وفرت الحروف مني ..وخذلتني الكلمات 
رحلت عنها وتركتها وحيده 
أسيره للماضي .. وللذكرى الأليمه
وجعلتها تصارع الأحزان وحدها
وتسترجع الألم الآف المرات 
أصبحت من بعد رحيلي عن عالمها أعشق الوحده وظلام المساء
رحلت وبدأت شمعة حياتي بالإنطفاء .. وزهرة أيامي ذبلت 
وتبعثرت في الهواء ..
رحلت أنا ورحلت هي
وبرحيلها ساد الظلام ليلي .. وذهب الضياء
وامست الذكريات هاجسي 
والأحلام نصيبي من الحياة
رحلت .. ونسيت من بعد رحيلها
نفسي وذاتي .. وكل الأشياء الجميلة
ولون الحياة .. وطعم السعادة..
إعلان الرحيلبين صفحات ذكرياتي .. غفوت على ذراع أشجاني
وعلى أهدابي توقفت دمعاتي
رجوتها لا تهربي وتفضحي حنيني
وابقي أسير بين أجفاني 
أنا لا يحزنني رحيلي
وهو مطلبي وقراري 
لكن حزني على أحبابي 
من بهم تكتمل فرحتي 
يشدني شوقي إليهم وأنيني

رحيلي عنهم كان القرار الأخير
فلماذا إذا يا قلبي تردد آهاتي ؟؟
وصداها مزق ما بين أضلعي
لقد دهشت منكِ يا نفسي !!
ماذا تريدين !؟
إن فؤادي بحاجة إلى الراحة 
يتلهف إلى الحنان
والى الحب 
والى السعادة
برحيلي ابحث عن ما يضمد جراحي 
يوقف نزف فؤادي
ينسنى ما أعاني في داخلي
وعندها أعود أو لا أعود..
لكن عند عودتي سأعود بضيفي الجديد
كبرياء رجل .. فهو ماسيدفعني الى نسيان الماضي
ومحو كل ذكرياتي المؤلمه .. وتحطيم كل الاماني القديمه
فعند عودتي سأحس بأني مولود جديد
عندما احببتك 
لم انظر اليك بحسبك من تكوني
فلم يهمني امر بحرك الضاحك 
ولم اكن اعرف انكِ تلك الاميرة الحسناء
في ثنيا القصص
والان كما اهديتني ورده
كتبتي عليها خيانه
سوف اهديك ورده جوريه سوداء
مكتوب عليها وصيتي لما بعد الوداع
فعندما اشتاق اليك
سوف اخرج صورتك من بين عيوني
وقبل ان انظر اليها
سو اتذكر ان النار
احق مني للنظر لصورتك الجميله
واتذكر ان شراع قاربنا انكسر
فلا بد ان نترك انا وانت السفيه
فسوف احرقها واذهب
لانه للوداع بكامل تفاصيله
وعندما ازور مكاننا الجميل
في نفس الموعد
سوف اجلس بقرب تلك الشجره
التي شهدت لقائنا
ونسيت ان تشهد وداعنا
لانها لا تحب الوادع
اجلس صامتا لا اعرف
هل اقرا على قبر ذكرياتنا الموحل بعض الحزن 
ام اترك الشجره وارحل
وعندما اشتاق للفرح شيئا قليل
ا سوف اغمس بدمي الاسودذكرياتي السعيده
وارسم منها شخصا حزين باكيا
لعلي اجد بين تلك الدموع
طريقا يلغي تلك الورده الضاحكه 
وانت يا سيدتي 
عليك ان تحترمي رمز الوداع
فإن اشتقتي الي يوما
فلا تلمس اصابعك ازرار هاتفك
لتضرب على هاتفي لحن الرجوع
فانتِ قد حرمتي من سماع كلماتي
وعليكِ ان لا تفعلي 
وان اشتقتي الى احزاني
فلا تدخلي مدينتي الحزينه
فسماء مملكتي مدمعه حزينه
وانت لا تحبين البكاء
فرسمي من احزانك وجها باكيا
علكي ترين بين تلك الدموع
ضحكة خبيثه
وان التقينا يا عزيزتي يوما
رغم كل الحروف التي كتبناهافي صفحه الوادع
فاكملي طريقك ولا تهتمي لي
فانا لست نادما عليكِ
بل نادما على تلك الشجره الحمقاء
التي بايعتنا على الصدق والوفاء 
فيا اميرة القصص الاسطوريه
اكملي قصتكي حتى النهايه بمنتهى الاتقان
فقد بداتها باسطر قليله 
فأنهيها يا عزيزتي بكلمه وحيده
تجف عبر العويل
انهيها يا عزيزتي
بالرحيل الطويل 


منقول*

----------


## zikas

رباااه 
هؤلاء الناس في داخلي أيهم أنا ....... ايهم انا

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*أعجبتني هذه الأبيات:
لقد ضمنت شيرين أن تصبح الأحلى***فلم تلمس الأصباغ أو ترسم الكحلا
وهلّت على الدنيا بفتنة ربها**فكانت بهاء يذهل الروح والعقلا
للشاعر عبد الرحمن الرفيع*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

للرفع

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

عصفت بنا رياح الفراق ...
وكنت أتمسك بيدها ...و أصابعها تنفلت من بين أصابعي ...

وظللت أتمسك حتى آخر إصبع ... و أنا اصرخ لا ترحلي ...لا تتركني ...

تركت يدي تفارق يدها ونظرت إلي مليا ...ثم رحلت 

رحلت في صمت وهي تبتسم ..

----------


## summar

شكرا ياسلمى على موضوعك واتمنى تكونى موجودة...

اظنه ماكان ناقصا...ليأتى فيهدم بقوة 
اظنه ات عن عمد......ويالك من متعمد..

اضعف الحياة بداخلى...وامات المقاومة

----------


## summar

ببكى على الايام عليا..

----------


## محمود موسى

إزيك يا أخت يسرا

----------


## ميادة

*كثيراً ما اشعر أن الكتابة كالدنيا 
كلما رغبت فيها تركتنى!!*
أين أنت يا سلمى؟؟
ولم هنا وليس في قاعة الخواطر؟؟

----------


## ميادة

*رغم الغياب .. كان حضورك اليوم طاغيا!!*

----------


## طريق

*للكثير من أوراق الورد*
*التي نفرشها من تحت قلوب* 
*تحيا*
*على ضوء خافت كالنسيان*
*لتعيد كل يوم خلق معجزة الشوق*

*للحنين*
*والألفة*
*والحب*
*وللذاكرة التي تحيا*
*بشموع من رحلوا*
*كالنجوم الباقيات*

*أضع زهرة هنا*

----------

